# فعاليات يوم 25 يناير في مصر



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

*فعاليات يوم 25 يناير في مصر 

[YOUTUBE]-XUwBNG3M0I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]


[/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]

[SIZE=×4]صوره من جامعه الدول[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]




[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]


المتظاهرين فى الدقى​[/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]موقع الدستور الاصلي 
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]المتظاهرين يصلون إلى أكثر من عشرة الاف متظاهر ..... ويقومون بتوزيع الورود على الشرطة[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]*مؤكد: الإسكندرية الشباب يشتبك مع الأمن "بالعصافرة" ويكسر الطوق الأمني عنه .. ويضطر الأمن للتراجع والانسحاب*[/SIZE]​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا آسيا​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا يستر
حبه تخريب وخلاص 
ولاحياه لمن تندي​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*مظاهرة يوم الغضب 25 يناير*



http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=o-wZpF6P7sQ&vq=small



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=o-wZpF6P7sQ&vq=small[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

* 

صباح دريم حول يوم الغضب وموجة المظاهرات العنيفة 


[YOUTUBE]OYRjuE7khMk[/YOUTUBE]


مظاهرات يوم الغضب فى وسط البلد 


[YOUTUBE]dddj6jtknKE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


الامن بيحاول يمنع مظاهرة صوت الغضب 

[YOUTUBE]Am_IqOBNynU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

يوم الغضب في القاهر

[YOUTUBE]b5KfMArpSd0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

قناة العربية و يوم الغضب 25 يناير فى مصر و مظاهرات ضخمة 

[YOUTUBE]K0ZcMFKtRV0[/YOUTUBE]

مظاهرة يوم الغضب 25 يناير 

[YOUTUBE]o-wZpF6P7sQ[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ربنا يستر
> حبه تخريب وخلاص
> ولاحياه لمن تندي​


*فعلا ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ربنا يستر
> حبه تخريب وخلاص
> ولاحياه لمن تندي​




هل تجد أي نوع من التخريب
يدافعون عن الحق المغتصب 
بل ويقدم المتظاهرون الورد للأمن


[SIZE=×4]

[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]لا للفقر ولا للغلاء ولا للبطالة[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]
*عاجل: أيمن نور : عشرات الالاف من المتظاهرين في القاهرة يحاصرون مقر الامانة العامة للحزب الوطني*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=×4]الامن يفقد السيطره على الوضع فى جامعه الدول العربيه بعد انضمام أكثر من  5 الاف شخص من كوبرى ناهيا الى متظاهرى جامعه الدول العربيه 
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] 
[/SIZE]
​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى 
*

* المنظاهرون يرفعون شعارات العدالة الإجتماعية  والحرية وحل مجلس الشعب  ويهتفون واحد اتنين الشعب المصرى فين...*

*خمسة الاف متظاهر يتجهون الان من رمسيس  الى شبرا والأمن يترك الشوارع للمتظاهرين*
[/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[size=×4]نقلت  صحيفة "مباشر العربية" عن مجلة "أخبار العرب"[/size]
[size=×4] التي تصدر وتنشر بالولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية ما وصفته بأنباء وثيقة الصلة بالرئاسة المصرية أن جمال  مبارك نجل الرئيس حسني مبارك المرشح المرتقب لرئاسة الجمهورية غادر مصر هو  وزوجته وابنته فريدة على متن طائرة خاصة أقلته من قاعدة غرب القاهرة  الجوية. وان 97 حقيبة من الحجم الكبير و36 صندوقا تم شحنها مباشرة على متن  الطائرة من دون أية إجراءات أمنية. وحضر جمال مبارك وزوجته وطفلته فريدة  وأقلعت الطائرة متجهة إلى لندن.[/size]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
[/SIZE][SIZE=×4] 

[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]*تظاهر التحرير*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=×4] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] [/SIZE]​[SIZE=×4] 
[/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*وحدة الرصد الميداني | برلمانيات 2010
*

*مؤكد : القاهرة : شارع "أحمد عبد العزيز" المتظاهرون تعدو العشرين ألف*[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]* يناير لحظه بلحظه                       الدقي : من مراسلنا الشخصي
عجوز تعدت الستين خرجت في المظاهرة وهي تقول لقيت ولادي مش متهنيين في البلد دي
الشباب : يوزع المياه في المظاهرات من ماله الخاص .. ويقولون لأجل الحرية
رجل : يترك أولاده الصغار في البيت يحادثنا يقول : عشان لقمة عيش لأولادي
*[/SIZE] [SIZE=×4]*الحصاد الثاني ( 1:30 | 3:00 ) مؤكد*

*الدستور |* ثلاثة آلاف متظاهر يفترشون المنطقة ما بين ميدان التحرير  والمتحف المصري بعدما قام الأمن بمنعهم من النوجه إلى ميدان التحرير  ويهتفون "يامبارك يا مبارك.. السعودية في انتظارك*"*

*الدلتا |* اشتعال الهتافات فى الاسماعيليه ضد مبارك
وحصار الامن لهم ومنع دخول اى متظاهرين الى الشباب من الجهه المقابله



*الاسكندرية |* الفعاليات بدأت في كل المناطق بالإسكندرية وسيبدأ التجمع في الأماكن المعلنة
الإسكندرية : سيدي بشر "حي المنتزة" ، مديــر الأمن يفرض شبه حظر التجول .. ويطلق البطلجية للتعامل مع أي تجمهر


*اسيوط | *مؤكد : الامن يطلب من متظاهري اسيوط الرحيل ... ولكن يحتج  المتظاهريين ويستمرون ف الهتاف وسط كردون امني على منع انضمام باقية الناس  الى المظاهرة


*المنصورة |* الأمن فى لبس ملكى ويدخل بين المتظاهرين
ومحاوله لتوقيف المتظاهرين ولكن المتظاهرين مندفعين بكل قوه


* القاهرة | *مؤكد: جامعة الدول العربية تشتعل بالمتظاهرين ، والهتافات تتعالى "شغل حرية كرامة إنسانية" .. و المظاهرة تضطرد في ازديادها
 الإعتداء على مراسلنا بجامعة الدول العربية

* القاهرة | * خمس الاف متظاهر على كوبرى ناهيا واختراق 3 حواجز أمنيه والامن يحاول السيطره

*شبرا | *مؤكد : اشتعال المظاهرات فى شبرا وانضمام المتضاهرين على بعض بعد فك الكردون

* اسيوط | *مؤكد ... انتهاء مظاهرة اسيوط

*القاهرة | *مؤكد : آلاف أمام ماسبيرو الآن يهتفون "يسقط حسني مبارك"  .. والأمن عاجز عن السيطرة .. والأجانب يحضرون .. ووسائل إعلام عالمية ترصد  الحدث
مؤكد : مظاهرة تشتعل في "ميت عقبة" أمام نادي الزمالك

*المنصورة | *مؤكد : المظاهرات تبدأ في المنصورة من شارع بورسعيد ! والعدد تعدى الألف متظاهر .. والأمن يسلك سلوكا حذرا

*القاهرة | *الامن يفقد السيطره على الوضع فى جامعه الدول العربيه بعد  انضمام أكثر من 5 الاف شخص من كوبرى ناهيا الى متظاهرى جامعه الدول  العربيه .

*طنطا |* مؤكد: المظاهرات تبدأ في طنطا أمام مبنى المحافظة

* القاهرة | *راصدنا من جامعة الدول : عددنا على اقل تقدير خمسة الاف وذاهبون للانضمام لمظاهرة التحرير

*مراسل المصري اليوم |  ا*لمتظاهرون في ميدان الإسعاف نجحوا في تحرير المحاصرين بنقابة المحامين، والجميع في طريقهم إلي ميدان التحرير

*دمنهور | * اشتباكات بين الامن والمتظاهرين أمام مسجد التوبه والأعداد تتزايد* ..*



*المحلة الكبرى | *صول عدد المتظاهريين فى المحلة الى 5000 متظاهر والامن يفقد السيطرة
(مدينة المحلة الكبرى شارع البحر) والاعداد في تزايد

*المنصورة |  *المنصورة المتظاهرون يحاصرون عربات الأمن .. والأمن في ورطة

*الاسكندرية |* مؤكد: الإسكندرية الشباب يشتبك مع الأمن "بالعصافرة" ويكسر الطوق الأمني عنه .. ويضطر الأمن للتراجع والانسحاب[/SIZE]





[SIZE=×4]المظاهرات في ميدان سفنكس الأن





[/SIZE]​


----------



## MAJI (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكم
التغيير صعب جدا
ربنا يحفظ الجميع
ويعطي حكمة للرؤساء للالتفات والاهتمام برعيتهم


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]​ [SIZE=×4]*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى 
*

*  المتظاهرون  يحاصرون سيارات الأمن المركزى فى المنصورة والالاف المتظاهرين  القادمين من  الدقى اقتربوا من ميدان التحرير الذى يعتصم به 2000 مواطن
*[/SIZE] [SIZE=×4]

[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=×4]*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى 
*

* الالاف يتظاهرون على كوبرى الجلاء  الان ومسيرات من شارع الهرم متجهه اليهم  والمتظاهرون يعتزمون التوجهه الى ميدان التحرير*​[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*25 يناير يوم الثورة على التعذيب والفقر والفساد والبطالة
*

*مدرعات تحاصر آلاف المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الشعب بعد أن افترشوا الأرض وهم يهتفون "موتنوا موتنوا"*[/SIZE]​ 
​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى                       خبر احتلال قسم شرطة دار السلام  سوف نؤكدة بعد دقائق  والمؤكد ان مسيرة حاشدة بشوارع دار السلام الأن*


منذ 59‏ ثانية[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       شهود عيان: ركاب أتوبيس رقم 102 يهبطون منه ويشاركون في مظاهرة ميدان التحرير*

قبل بضع دقائق[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]مظاهرة ضخمة جدا بمحطة الرمل بالأسكندرية
[/SIZE] [SIZE=×4]*25 يناير 
*

*عاجل : المتظاهرين بالقاهرة يطالبون بالتوجه "لقصر الرئاسة" وهتافات "الله أكبر" .. و"يسقط حسني" تتعالى*[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
*عشرون ألف متظاهر يسيرون الان فى شارع التحرير قادمون من الدقى فى اتجاههم الى ميدان التحرير*
*
*
*وفقد   الأمن السيطرة على الوضع فى مدينة المحلة الكبرى ، بعد أن وصلت أعداد   المتظاهرين إلى اكثر من 5 ألاف متظاهر أنطلقوا من ميدان الشون رغم الحصار   الأمنى المتزايد ، و المواطنزن يهتفون بسقوط ...
*[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]

[/SIZE][SIZE=×4] *25 يناير يوم الثورة على التعذيب والفقر والفساد والبطالة*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]*  مؤكد  : الإسكندرية : حرب عصابات الآن تدور بين الأمن وبين الشباب  المتظاهر في  الحواري .. كسر كردون الأمن في محطة مصر .. "المنشية" الأمن  يتوقف عن  الاشتباك ويستسلم للمتظاهرين*[/SIZE] ​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]


هتافات على كوبرى الجلاء "مش عايزنا نعدي ليه،،، مش سلمية ولا اية هتافات[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى                        الالاف  يتظاهرون بالاسكندرية تحرك مظاهرات من  ميدان محطه مصر والمنشيه وراغب  ومحاولات لتوجهم لميدان محطه الرمل وسط  وجود امني مكثف لتكون نقطه تجمع  للمظاهرات*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4]
*موقع الدستور الاصلي
 الأمن يلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين أمام وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي ومؤسسة روز اليوسف*[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       محتجون بالإسماعيلية يخترقون الحاجز  الأمني والشرطة تطاردهم في الشوارع
*[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]
[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]




[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]سيناء الان[/SIZE]​[SIZE=×4]
[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]

[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى                       المتظاهرون يستولون على سيارة اطفاء و يسحلون ضابطا بعد أن اعتدى عليهم بخراطيم المياه*[/SIZE]​ 
​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى                       عاجل من الإسكندرية : الاف المتظاهرين بشارع 45 بالعصافرة فى مسيرة حاشدة

* كوبري قصر النيل
​ 

[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

* مظاهرات 25 يناير فى شارع رمسيس بقيادة ايمن نور   *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur3GOtGSqr4&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]
*شبكة رصد 
*

*عـــاجل  ومؤكد : مظاهرة التحرير تلتقي مع المهندسين .. والأمن يطلق عليهم خراطيم  المياه أثناء الصلاة .. في انتهاك صارخ لقدسية الصلاة*
[/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*                يناير يوم الثورة   يوم الغضب فى القاهرة*

* [SIZE=×4]تسجيل للمظاهرات من اليوتيوب اليوم[/SIZE]*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4ymcB8FA8s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا يستر و يجعل الايام اللى جاية خير


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*الإسكندرية مشتعلة جدا :
1- مظاهرة إنطلقت من محطة مصر وتسير الآن في شارع العطارين من عشرة آلاف متظاهر ويجتاحون الطوق الأمني
2-إلتقت مظاهرة من باكوس مع مظاهرة من أبو خروف في العصافرة وتقابلتا في شارع المعهد الديني و العدد 15 ألف متظاهر*


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*.في ظل تعتيم إعلامي كامل من الجزيرة والعربية والبي بي سي*
[*نوافيكم بالأحداث لحظة بلحظة*]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى                       حرب شوارع بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  بشوارع شبرا  وبلطجية يعتدون على متظاهرين فى بور سعيد*[/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*علي  أنغام "نشيد بلادي بلادي.. لكِ حبي وفؤادي" تظاهر المئات من  أعضاء الحملة  الشعبية لدعم البرادعي أمام نقابة الأطباء بالقصر العيني،  مرددين هتافات  "تحيا مصر، تحيا مصر"، "حرية.. حرية"، "مش هنخاف ولا  هنطاطي.. إحنا كرهنا  الصوت الواطي"، مطالبين بتوفير حياة حرة كريمة  للمواطنين، في الوقت الذي  تم فيه إغلاق شارع القصر العيني بالكامل، وتم منع  دخول وخروج السيارات .* [/SIZE]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد   
مؤكد: ضرب وسحل مراسلنا في كوبري قصر النيل .. الأمن يفتك ويفجر بالمتظاهرين .. نتمنى لمراسلنا السلامة وكافة المواطنين


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]*طب المنصورة تالتة *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=×4]*المنصورة المظاهرة عددها يقترب من 20 الف و استمرار المظاهرة غدا
*[/SIZE][SIZE=×4]*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        الأمن يستخدم القسوة في التعامل مع المتظاهرين في  التحرير وقذف المتظاهرين بعدد مكثف من القنابل المسيلة بالدموع
*[/SIZE] [SIZE=×4]فيديو تغطية الجزيرة

[/SIZE]http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/vid...47692491&comme​ 
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[size=×4]التغطية ع الجزيرةالآن[/size]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

I]*موقع الدستور الاصلي 
                      سيارة إطفاء تدهس أكثر من خمسة مواطنين حينما كان يقوم الجنود برش المتظاهرين بالمياه*


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[size=×4]آلاف المتظاهرين بالاسكندرية يقتحمون الحواجز الامنية فى منطقة سيدى بشر و يتجهون نحو طريق البحر و بعض رجال الامن يؤيدون المسيرة[/size]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

]*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       إبريل : حوالي 1000 متظاهر في الزقازيق يقومون بمسيرة الان*


----------



## jaky15791 (25 يناير 2011)

وصلتنى اخبار من العضو المبارك prince losiverبان توفى ثلاث اشخاص نتيجة الاشتباك بين المتظاهرين والامن فى رمسيس الامن  يهاجمون المتظاهرين ببخراطيم المياه و قنابل مسيله للدموع لتفرقة المتظاهرون عن بعضهم​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

عاجـــــــــل

*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       متظاهروا المطرية يوجهون إستغاثات لكافة الهيئات الحقوقية .. ينادون نحن نتعرض لمجزرة فعلية من الأمن*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

استعدادات لهروب العائلة الحاكمه في مصر
http://www.mubasheer.com/news-action-show-id-14301.htm​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*المتظاهرون بالميادين المختلفة يشكلون مسيرة باتجاه ميدان التحرير *

بدأ نشطاء من القوى السياسية المتظاهرون فى شارع جامعة الدول العربية، وعدد   كبير من الميادين المختلفة فى التحرك باتجاه ميدان التحرير لتشكيل مسيرة   سلمية تتجه بعد ذلك إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية بمنطقة وسط القاهرة.







فى الوقت ذاته، بدأ العشرات من الحركات والقوى السياسية فى التظاهر فى   ميدان المطرية وسط حصار أمنى مكثف وحاولوا التحرك فى الشوارع، ولكن الأمن   منعهم فارضا كوردونا أمنيا مشددا.






ورفع المتظاهرون صورة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر مكتوب عليها "55 عاما   على ثورة البطل رمز الكفاح"، وهتفوا مرددين "مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى.. إحنا   كرهنا الصوت الواطى"، فيما شهدت إمبابة تزايدا فى عدد المتظاهرين بشار   الوحدة مما دفع الأمن لفرض حصار مشدد عليهم.






فيما قامت قوات الأمن بإغلاق محطة مترو روض الفرج لمنع الركاب من الخروج   للمشاركة فى المظاهرات بشارع شبرا، وحاول الأمن تسير حركة المرور بعدما قام   المتظاهرون بقطع الطريق.











































​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]



عاجـــــــل  ::
من المحلة الكبرى : 55 الف المتظاهرين يحتشدون الان بميدان الشون   بالمحلة وأخرين يحاصرون مقر الحزب الوطنى بجوار قسم شرطة اول وأنباء عن ان   مجموعات أخرى تتوجi للإنضمام للمتظاهرين...#​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصدمؤكد: 
*
 *اسكندرية : الرمل | مظاهرة الرمل تتخطى حاجز الخمسين ألف متظاهر ، و  الأهالي يثورون على الأمن صغير العدد .. بينما يقوم المتظاهرون بعمل كردون  لحماية الأمن*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

10آلاف جندي يحاصرون «التحرير».. وسيدات يوزعن الطعام على المتظاهرين

بدأت  قوات الأمن في تنظيم صفوفها مرة أخرى في ميدان التحرير، لبدء محاولات  فرض  كردونات حول آلاف المتظاهرين حيث حشدت قوات الشرطة نحو 10 آلاف عسكري  أمن  مركزي في صفوف منظمة، تبدأ من ناحية شارع قصر العيني أمام مجمع  التحرير  وتنتهي في شارع محمد محمود.
ووزعت بعض السيدات وجبات ساخنة  على المتظاهرين، كما تطوع بعض المواطنين  بملء «جراكن» مياه وتوصيلها  للمتظاهرين، بينما تحاول أجهزة الأمن استعادة  الميدان بعد سيطرة المتظاهرين  عليه، وكانت قوات الأمن قد أطلقت نحو 20  قنبلة مسيلة للدموع على  المتظاهرين لمحاولة تفريقهم دون جدوى، وقال شهود  عيان إن الشرطة أطلقت  رصاصا مطاطيا لتفريق المتظاهرين.
وأدى المتظاهرون صلاة المغرب وسط الميدان المحاصر، وغنوا بعض الأغاني الوطنية، واتفقوا على توحيد الهتافات والشعارات.]


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/El.Dostor.News*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        ‎9:00 قام  المتظاهرون فى سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية  بقلب سيارة شرطة وهو ما أدى لإلقاء  الأمن قنابل مسيلة للدموع عليهم وكان  عددهم 3 آلاف متظاهر



*


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

[SIZE=×4]


































































[/SIZE]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...=feeds-newsxml​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2011)

*فيديو : باسم 30 مليون عاطل دستورك يا مبارك باطل مظاهرة فى بورسعيد

[YOUTUBE]0_nl7Y_4Amo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو

مجمع لكل مظاهرات مصر

[YOUTUBE]n_cJwlB9HR4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فيديو : باسم 30 مليون عاطل دستورك يا مبارك باطل مظاهرة فى بورسعيد
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0_nl7Y_4Amo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



رائـــــــــع​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*موقع الدستور الاصلي مصدر أمنى خاص لجورنالجى الفيس بوك:*

* قوات الامن لاتستطيع تمالك نفسها من الاعياء *
* علي المتظاهرين عدم ترك الشارع وعلى المصريين سرعة الانضمام لصفوف المتظاهرين فورا*
* فإذا استطعنا استهلاكهم لن يجرؤ مبارك على الاستعانة بالجيش لأن الجيش فى حلة غضب مكتوم وسينضم لصفوف المتظاهرين*
* ويسقط النظام*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

خالد جمال حشمت من سيارة الترحيلات : كلنا فداء لمصر 





كتب: أحمد إبراهيم 


أكد خالد جمال حشمت نجل  الد.محمد جمال حشمت عضو مجلس الشعب السابق لموقع  البحيرة في اتصال تليفوني معه منذ قليل وهوفي سيارة الترحيلات بعد ورود  أنباء عن اعتقاله مع كثير من شباب مصر الذين خرجوا اليوم 25 يناير في يوم  الغضب في القاهرة للتعبير عن رفضهم لسياسات الحزب الحاكم وما يتعرض له  الشعب المصري من بطالة وغلاء لللأسعار وكذلك تدني الاجور أنهم تم الإعتداء  عليهم وإلقاء القبض عليه هو وزملائه من مختلف الاتجاهات وذلك أثناء  اعتصامهم أمام مجلس الشعب المصري للمطالبة بالاصلاح الشامل وتعديل الدستور  وحل البرلمان الذي اتي بالتزوير دون ارادة الشعب المصري والناخبين 

كما اكد خالد حشمت انهم الان قابعين في سيارة ترحيلات ومعه ما يقارب الـ30  شاب من خيرة شباب مصر وكذلك وجود أكثر من 3 عربيات محملة بالشباب  والمتظاهرين مؤكداً ان ما حدث لن يثنيهم عن مشاركتهم في التغيير الذي يحلم  به كل شعب مصر قائلاً حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في هذا النظام الذي استباح  كرامة المواطن وأن هذا الاعتداء الامني علي خير شباب مصر ماهو الا خوف وفزع  من النظام .

هذا وتسير سيارات الترحيلات إلي مكان غير معلوم وبها الشباب المتظاهرين​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

​*موقع الدستور الاصلي
شهود عيان: محلات الأطعمة في وسط البلد تبادر بتقديم الوجبات للمتظاهرين في  ميدان التحرير دون مقابل وسط مناشدات عاجلة لتوفير المياه والغذاء  والأغطية*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*لقي المواطن مصطفى رضا محمود عبد الفتاح (20 سنة) بعد إصابته برصاصة في   القلب، واصيب 100 مواطن آخرين في اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين في   السويس، واستخدمت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطي   لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين وصل عددهم إلى أكثر من 8000 مواطن.*
*المصري اليوم 


*[size=×4]معتز الدمرداش علـ المحور مع رفعت السعيد الآن[/size]​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى*

* البيان  الأول للمعتصمين  امام مجلس الشعب يطالب بتنحى مبارك عن الحكم وحل مجلس  الشعب ورحيل حكومة  نظيف وتشكيل حكومة وطنية  والمعتصمون يؤكدون لن نغادر  الميدان الا بتحقيق  مطالبنا*​


----------



## qwyui (25 يناير 2011)

مرسى على الفديوهات اخى النهيسى ربنا يبركك وصلى لاجلنا


----------



## qwyui (25 يناير 2011)

ربنا يسطر اليوم صعب وربنا يدبر الصالح


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        عاجل:  انضمام مظاهرة تضم ما يقارب 4 آلاف شخص  قادمة من ميدان الجيزة نحو التحرير  حاملة معونات مكونة من الخيام والأطعمة  لمساعدة المتظاهرين على استمرار  الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

​ هذا ما يحدث فى التحرير الآن​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى 
*

*عاجل :مسيرتان حاشدتان من منطقتى الوايلى والدقى  فى طريقهما الى ميدان التحرير الأن*​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق على دريم يقول أن المشهد اليوم مخيف جداً ومن المتوقع أن تستمر لأجل غير معلوم

​


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

سي ان ان 
المتظاهرون يقتربون للمليون كافة انحاء مصر
----------

حمدي قنديل | الجزيرة | مباشر

إتهام الداخلية للإخوان بتنظيم ثورة الغضب فيه إهانة للمصريين جميعا
فيوم 25 يناير ملك لجميع المصريين​​

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

*آخر الأحداث*


فيديو قناه الجزيرة واخر تطورات الوضع ولقطات حيه من المظهرات ليلا

[YOUTUBE]nhYztrHTbgQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

 فيديو::استمرار مظاهرات يوم الغضب ليلا 


[YOUTUBE]IEmmDV83P1o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


فيديو::تعليق أ. ضياء رشوان على بيان الداخلية وأحداث يوم الغضب

[YOUTUBE]_TXd3mUsBow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


بالصور..نرصد آلاف من المتظاهرين يقضون ليلتهم بميدان التحرير.. ويجمعون الأموال لشراء الطعام
بعد انتصاف ليلة يوم الغضب، وبدء بندول ساعة الزمن معلنا عن يوم الأربعاء 26 يناير الجارى، افترش آلاف المتظاهرين من مختلف القوى السياسية، أرضية ميدان التحرير، للمبيت به، وسط حضور مكثف لرموز المعارضة والقوى السياسية المختلفة، ومنهم أيمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد وجميلة إسماعيل والكاتب الصحفى الكبير إبراهيم عيسى والمهندس الاستشارى ممدوح حمزة، والدكتور عبد الجليل مصطفى.

ويقوم الآن المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بجمع الأموال من بعضهم البعض، لشراء الأطعمة والميكروفونات والأقمشة لعمل اللافتات، للتنديد وكتابة مطالبهم التى يهتفون بها على مدار اليوم.

كما بدأ المتظاهرون فى نصب الخيام، وسط قيام عدد منهم بإلقاء قصائد شعرية تندد بالظلم والاضطهاد والتغيير ومحاربة الفساد والبطالة، وقيام البعض الآخر باستعراض حالات الإصابة التى لحقت به ورفع القمصان الملطخة بالدماء.

التواجد الكثيف للمتظاهرين قابله أيضا تواجد كثيف من قوات الأمن المركزى والعربات المصفحة، لتنظيم عمليات المرور وحماية ومنع تعرض المتظاهرين للممتلكات العامة والأشخاص. يأتى ذلك تزامنا مع قيام المهندس ممدوح حمزة بتوزيع البطاطين على المتظاهرين.

بعض الصور











































http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343767&SecID=12


فيديو:تقرير مهم من قناة فرنسا اليوم عن المظاهرات

[YOUTUBE]-OLjf3WYryc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو عااااااجل:: محاوله تحطيم صوره مبارك فى المنصوره اليوم

[YOUTUBE]OmCBACGFN1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


بعد محاولات اقتحام مقر الحزب الوطنى..
المتظاهرون يغلقون كوبرى أكتوبر وشارع ماسبيرو

الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 02:09
جانب من المظاهرات جانب من المظاهرات 

كتب حاتم سالم وإبراهيم أحمد و محمد عبد الرازق ومحمد أسعد وأحمد متولى ومحمود محيى ورامى نوار وأحمد زيادة وعمر عبد الله

منذ دقائق قليلة بدأت قوات الأمن فى إعطاء الإنذار الأخير للمتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض والتحرير، حيث قامت بإضاءة الأضواء العاكسة ورفضوا التحرك من مكانهم، وأكدوا استمرارهم فى الاعتصام، فقامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق آلاف القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وعقب ذلك مضخات المياه.

وقام المتظاهرون برشق المجندين بالحجارة فبادلهم المجندون بالحجارة أيضاً، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تهشم وجهات المحلات الكبرى بالمنطقة، وقامت قوات الأمن بعزيز تواجدها بعشرين ألف مجند و50 سيارة مصفحة وحاصرت المتظاهرين من جميع الجهات، وقامت بالقبض على المئات منهم وسحل آخرين، مما دفع المتظاهرين للهروب إلى محطات المترو والجرى فى اتجاه المتحف المصرى، كما قامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء القنابل المسلة للدموع داخل محطة أنور السادات، مما دفع البعض للهروب سيراً على الأقدام داخل أنفاق المترو هرباً من الأدخنة، بالإضافة إلى وقوع المئات من المصابين على الجانبين.

وتسود حالياً منطقة وسط البلد حالة من الهلع بعد تكثيف قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وهو ما أدى إلى تفريقهم فى الشوارع الجانبية وصعد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين إلى كوبرى أكتوبر الذين قاموا بتحطيم أكشاك المرور واتخذوا منها دروعاً لمواجهة قوات الأمن، كما سمع دوى القنابل المسيلة للدموع فى 3 بؤر، وهى أمام الجامعة الأمريكية وبالقرب من نقابة المحامين والمتحف المصرى.

وطالب المتظاهرون بوقف إطلاق القنابل، كما توقفت حركة المرور فى الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير، وفى نفس السياق نظم عدد من المتظاهرين مسيرة احتجاجية من ميدان التحرير فى إتجاة شارع الجلاء ونقابة الصحفيين، اعتراضاً على تكثيف الأمن لاستخدام قنابل الغازات المسيلة للدموع، وهو ما دفع الأمن إلى غلق شارع عبد الخالق ثروت من اتجاه شارع رمسيس للحيلولة دون وصول المتظاهرين إلى ميدان رمسيس، كما وقعت إصابات بين المتظاهرين بسبب تدافعهم أثناء مطاردة الأمن لهم فى الشوارع الجانبية.

ومع تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مقر الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى بميدان التحرير، ومحاولتهم اقتحام الحزب بعد تكسيرهم أعمدة وأبواب الحزب، قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق الرصاص فى السماء لتفرقة المتظاهرين ومنعهم اقتحام الحزب، كما قام عدد من المدنيين بملاحقة المتظاهرين بالعصى والجنازير. 


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343792



إصابة مفتش الأمن العام واحتجاز ضابط شرطة في مظاهرات المحلة 

كتب: حسين زكي ومصطفى مخلوف -

لا تزال المظاهرات التي خرجت ظهر الثلاثاء مستمرة بالمحلة؛ حيث قام متظاهرون بمحاصرة واحتجاز أحد ضباط الشرطة داخل أحد المنازل في مدينة المحلة الكبرى.

كان ضابط الشرطة المحاصر الذ يدعي " هيثم الشامي"، ويشغل منصب رئيس مباحث قسم اول المحلة، قد قام بالاعتداء على أحد المشاركين في مظاهرات المحلة.

فما كان من المتظاهرين إلا محاولة الاعتداء على الظابط، الي قام بالفرار والاختباء في أحد المنازل بمنطقة " الحنفي"، قبل ان يتمكنوا من الفتك به.

وتجمع المئات من المتظاهرين حول المكان الذي يختبئ به الضابط، فيما حاولت العديد من القيادات الأمنية في مركز المحلة ومحافظة الغربية، فك الحصار المفروض حول الضابط، إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك.

على جانب آخر، أصيب مفتش الأمن العام بالغربية، جراء سقوط حجر على رأسه، تم نقله على الفور للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج.

كما أصيب ثلاثة من المتظاهرين بينهم عضو مجلس محلي مركز المحلة.

وتتواصل المظاهرات حتى الآن في المحلة، مرددين هتافات معادية للنظام.

http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Politics/2011/january/25/injure_officer.aspx

مظاهرات 25 يناير المحلة الكبرى 

[YOUTUBE]EQiAG-VS6RI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

عاجل  الان من الاعتصام فيديو

[YOUTUBE]G2r9JR5dl-E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

مواطنون يحرقون «كشك» مرور بالمحلة ويقطعون خط القطار 





فيديو : يوم الغضب 25 يناير فى الدقي والعجوزة

[YOUTUBE]_rdwUKAAGFQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

بالفيديو :اشتباكات المتظاهرين مع الشرطه وشجاعه غير عاديه

[YOUTUBE]gj3fh7-e8wo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

تواصلت مظاهرات الآلاف في مدينة المحلة، وأشعل مواطنون النار في «كشك» تابع لشرطة المرور بمنطقة الشون في مدخل المدينة، كما أشعل عشرات المحتجين النار في إطارات السيارات، ووضعوها مشتعلة على خط السكة الحديد المار بمدينة المحلة. وحاولت مدرعات الشرطة دخول المدينة، إلا أنها فشلت بسبب إلقاء المتظاهرين للحجارة.
واحتشد نحو 3000 مواطن في ميدان الشون، رافعين لافتات قماشية كتبوا عليها «ارحل يا مبارك»، وارتفع العدد إلى 10 آلاف مع حلول المساء.
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/مواطنون-يحرقون-«كشك»-مرور-بالمحلة-ويقطعون-خط-القطار




الأمن يبدأ تفريق المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير 


[YOUTUBE]p17nWA-KYjo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

إصابة نائب مدير أمن السويس و16 شرطي بعد التعدي عليهم بالحجارة




25/1/2011

القاهرة - أ.ش.أ
أصيب نائب مدير أمن السويس و ضباط و 13 مجنداً بإصابات مختلفة إثر قيام بعض المتجمعين بالتعدي عليهم بالحجارة.
وقد تم نقل المصابين على الفور إلى المستشفيات لتلقي العلاج اللازم.
كما أصيب 40 مواطناً بحالات إختناق بسيطة إثر إطلاق قوات الشرطة لقنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم وتم تقديم الإسعافات الأولية لهم وصرفهم مباشرة.
يذكر أن مساعد مدير أمن السويس قد أصيب فى وقت سابق من الثلاثاء إثر تعدي بعض المتجمعين على قوات الأمن ورشقهم بالحجارة.




اخبار مصـــر



معتز الدمرداش

[YOUTUBE]AoT-UhuTSZc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


قناة الحياة اليوم 

[YOUTUBE]xIVd4UDL_cc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

ضرب نار وكل ما تتخيله بين الامن والمتظاهرين الأن

[YOUTUBE]In2B7IWGNPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


بعد محاولات اقتحام مقر الحزب الوطنى..
المتظاهرون يغلقون كوبرى أكتوبر وشارع ماسبيرو

الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 02:09
جانب من المظاهرات جانب من المظاهرات 

كتب حاتم سالم وإبراهيم أحمد و محمد عبد الرازق ومحمد أسعد وأحمد متولى ومحمود محيى ورامى نوار وأحمد زيادة وعمر عبد الله

منذ دقائق قليلة بدأت قوات الأمن فى إعطاء الإنذار الأخير للمتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض والتحرير، حيث قامت بإضاءة الأضواء العاكسة ورفضوا التحرك من مكانهم، وأكدوا استمرارهم فى الاعتصام، فقامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق آلاف القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وعقب ذلك مضخات المياه.

وقام المتظاهرون برشق المجندين بالحجارة فبادلهم المجندون بالحجارة أيضاً، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تهشم وجهات المحلات الكبرى بالمنطقة، وقامت قوات الأمن بعزيز تواجدها بعشرين ألف مجند و50 سيارة مصفحة وحاصرت المتظاهرين من جميع الجهات، وقامت بالقبض على المئات منهم وسحل آخرين، مما دفع المتظاهرين للهروب إلى محطات المترو والجرى فى اتجاه المتحف المصرى، كما قامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء القنابل المسلة للدموع داخل محطة أنور السادات، مما دفع البعض للهروب سيراً على الأقدام داخل أنفاق المترو هرباً من الأدخنة، بالإضافة إلى وقوع المئات من المصابين على الجانبين.

وتسود حالياً منطقة وسط البلد حالة من الهلع بعد تكثيف قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وهو ما أدى إلى تفريقهم فى الشوارع الجانبية وصعد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين إلى كوبرى أكتوبر الذين قاموا بتحطيم أكشاك المرور واتخذوا منها دروعاً لمواجهة قوات الأمن، كما سمع دوى القنابل المسيلة للدموع فى 3 بؤر، وهى أمام الجامعة الأمريكية وبالقرب من نقابة المحامين والمتحف المصرى.

وطالب المتظاهرون بوقف إطلاق القنابل، كما توقفت حركة المرور فى الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير، وفى نفس السياق نظم عدد من المتظاهرين مسيرة احتجاجية من ميدان التحرير فى إتجاة شارع الجلاء ونقابة الصحفيين، اعتراضاً على تكثيف الأمن لاستخدام قنابل الغازات المسيلة للدموع، وهو ما دفع الأمن إلى غلق شارع عبد الخالق ثروت من اتجاه شارع رمسيس للحيلولة دون وصول المتظاهرين إلى ميدان رمسيس، كما وقعت إصابات بين المتظاهرين بسبب تدافعهم أثناء مطاردة الأمن لهم فى الشوارع الجانبية.

ومع تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مقر الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى بميدان التحرير، ومحاولتهم اقتحام الحزب بعد تكسيرهم أعمدة وأبواب الحزب، قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق الرصاص فى السماء لتفرقة المتظاهرين ومنعهم اقتحام الحزب، كما قام عدد من المدنيين بملاحقة المتظاهرين بالعصى والجنازير. 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343792​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

*صـــــــــــلوا

لأجــل

مصـــــــــــــــــــــــر*​


----------



## MAJI (26 يناير 2011)

يارب احفظ شعب مصر 
بمسلميه ومسيحييه وكل طوائفه
ولتكن مشيئتك
امين


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*انت امين وعادل وحافظ العدل والحق
احفظ بلادنا وولادك يا رب*​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*
موقع الدستور الاصلي                       هبوط حاد في مؤشرات البورصه اليوم بعد أحداث يوم الغضب
*


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*يرجى النشر
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل مصر....شباب من 6 ابريل يتعهدون بحرق انفسهم في حالة منع التظاهرات

*


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد                       الآن
 ألف متظاهر فى شارع مصدق والدقى 

*​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*الجزيرة  | السويس قد  تشهد سخونه فى الأحداث الليله بعد مقتل 4 من أبناء السويس  أمس ، والشباب  ينظمون أنفسهم من جديد فى القاهرة ..
-----------
*​

موقع الدستور الاصلي‎12:10 الشرطة تطارد المتظاهرين فى عبد المنعم رياض ومحاصرة مسيرة الوايلى عند كوبرى غمرة ومسيرة أخرى تتجه من رمسيس
------------------


​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

فيديو قنبلة من العيار الثقيل يقوم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط بتفجيرها فى برنامج وراء الاحداث والاصابع الخفية وراء مظاهرات يوم الغضب

[YOUTUBE]ufGKY7bTG8g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

عاااجل:اشتباكات بين الأمن والأهالى أثناء تشييع جنازة قتيل السويس



26/1/2011

حدثت اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن التى تواجدت بكثرة فى السويس مع أهالى أحد المتوفين فى أحداث أمس "سليمان صابر على"، وذلك أثناء تشييع جنازته ظهر اليوم.

سمحت قوات الأمن لأهالى المتوفى بالصلاة عليه فى المسجد، وبعد ذلك يتم نقله فى الإسعاف إلى المقابر دون التحرك به فى شوارع المدينة، ولكن تدافع أكثر من ألفى مواطن من الذين كانوا يؤدون صلاة الجنازة، مما أجبر الأمن على التحرك به فى الشارع دون وضعه فى عربة الإسعاف.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343920



القبض على"مايكل فارس"و"ممدوح" و"رضوان"من "الدستور" وطاقم الجزيرة أثناء تغطيتهم مظاهرات العاصمة

الاربعاء ٢٦ يناير ٢٠١١ - ١٠: ٢٧ ص +01:00 CET





خاص : الأقباط متحدون
ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على عشرات المتظاهرين أمس الثلاثاء وألقت عليهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع، واستخدمت ضدهم خراطيم المياه لتفريقهم بعد أن فشلت في السيطرة عليهم، بعد أن انتشروا في ربوع"القاهرة"والميادين العامة منها:"رمسيس"و"التحرير"و"دوران شبرا"و"جامعة الدول العربية"و"أمام دار القضاء العالي", وفى العديد من المحافظات في"قنا"و"أسوان"و"الغربية"و"السويس".

كما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على الكثير من الصحفيين أثناء تغطيتهم الأحداث بينهم"مايكل فارس"و"وائل ممدوح"و"محمد عبد السلام رضوان"من جريدة الدستور، والقبض على طاقم قناة الجزيرة بالكامل، كما تم التعدي على الكثير من الصحفيين منهم الزميل"شريف الدواخلى"و"محمد فيصل", وقد تلقت نقابة الصحفيين نبأ القبض على الزملاء بغضب شديد ووعدت بالتدخل للإفراج عنهم.

الأقباط متحدون


فيديو: ما وراء الاحداث وتعليق قوى جداً للدكتورة جورجيت قليني حول احداث يوم الغضب وحكم الاعدام على القاتل حمام الكموني

[YOUTUBE]Lw1WCaFpe8g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

أحد مصابي مظاهرات يوم الغضب: الأمن اعتقل مصابين من المستشفيات



26/1/2011

ذكر أحد المتظاهرين الذين أصيبوا في مظاهرات أمس الثلاثاء، بوسط القاهرة، أن الأمن كان يعتقل أي مصاب يصل للمستشفيات المجاورة للمنطقة. وقال م.ن، إنه بعد منتصف الليل، قامت قوات الأمن بفتح المياه على المتظاهرين المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير، وبعدها قامت بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع بشكل مكثف وسريع، مما أدى إلى اختناق العديد منهم وتعرض عشرات الآخرين للإغماء.

وتابع، أنه في الوقت نفسه، بدأت القوات الأمنية بفتح النيران الحية وإطلاق الرصاص المطاط على المتظاهرين، ما أدى إلى إصابة العشرات، الذين حاولوا الوصول بعدها لأقرب مستشفيات موجودة في المنطقة، وأشار إلى أنه أصيب بشظايا حديدية في أماكن متفرقة من جسمه بعد إطلاق الرصاص عليه، ونقله زملاؤه إلى مستشفى موجود قريب من شارع رمسيس، حيث وجد أفراد من الأمن هناك، أخذوا بطاقته ودونوا بياناته، وانتظروا حتى يعالجه الأطباء، لكنه نجح في الهروب من باب خلفي للمستشفى، قبل أن يتمكن الأمن من مطاردته، وقبل أن يحصل على العلاج اللازم.

يذكر أن أربعة مواطنين مصريين قتلوا أمس الثلاثاء على يد قوات الأمن في التظاهرات التي عمت مصر، بينما أصيب أكثر من 100 آخرين، وتقدر الاعتقالات حسب منظمات المجتمع المدني بأكثر من 300 معتقل في جميع المحافظات المصرية.
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=383374

الاعتداء علي صحفي بـ(الشروق) في مظاهرات يوم الغضب

اعتدت، مساء أمس الثلاثاء، قوات الأمن على الصحفي أحمد البهنساوي بجريدة الشروق، ما أدى إلى إصابته بجروح، وسالت الدماء من رأسه، وأظهر الصحفي بطاقة عضويته بنقابة الصحفيين لضباط الشرطة، كي يؤكد لهم أنهم في مهمة عمل، إلا أن بعضهم واصل ضربه وركله وسبه بعبارات خادشة للحياء، حيث ضربه أحدهم بعصا غليظة فوق رأسه، فسالت الدماء منها، ونقل عدد من الصحفيين البهنساوي إلى مستشفى العجوزة، واستولى الضباط على هاتفه المحمول، لحذف كل الصور ومشاهد الفيديو التي التقطها، أثناء اعتداء قوات الأمن على المتظاهرين في مظاهرات "يوم الغضب".

بدأت الواقعة عندما طوقت قوات الأمن ميدان التحرير بآلاف من جنود الأمن المركزي، وعند دقات الساعة الواحدة صباحا صدرت أوامر بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بكثافة، ما أدى إلى العديد من حالات الإغماء، فلجأ الزميل أحمد البهنساوي مع بعض المتظاهرين إلى عدد من العمارات بميدان التحرير، فتتبعتهم قوات الأمن، واقتحمت المساكن وأخرجوا كل من فيها من المتظاهرين، فأخرج بطاقة عضوية نقابة الصحفيين، إلا أن الضباط انهالوا عليه بالضرب والسباب، ورغم محاولة أحد الضباط وقف الاعتداء عليه، فإن ضابطا آخر انهال على رأسه بعصا غليظة، فأصابه بجرح قطعي في رأسه، وتقدم الصحفي ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد وزير الداخلية بسبب ما تعرض له.
http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=383382​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

اليوم  ولأول مره ننشر هذا الخبر :
 الامن يفقد السيطره على الشباب فى وسط البلد  .. وقنابل صوت ودخان عند نقابه المحامين ومحاوله خطف المتظاهرين عند  الصحفيين




عن وكالة  أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى

 ألاف المتظاهرين يبدأون التوافد على شوارع  القاهرة فى محمد فريد وامام سوق التوفيقية وانباء مؤكدة ان المتظاهرين  يغلقون شارع رمسيس

 وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى عاجل: المئات من المتظاهرين يقطعون الطريق المؤدى إلى رمسيس أمام سوق التوفيقية الأن​
​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

عاااااجل : انضمام جندى للمتظاهرين

​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

5:05  العدد يصل لخمسة آلاف ويصل ميدان العتبة أمام مقر البنك المركزي والجماهير  تزداد بعد خروج الكثير من المتظاهرين من الشوارع الجانبية، ومتجيهن إلى  شوارع جانبية وكثير ينضم من الشوارع وتأييد واسع للثورة

​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

وكالة  أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى عاجل وهام جدا ارجو 
 أهالى بولاق أبو العلا يخرجون للتظاهر واشتباكات بينهم وبين الأمن الأن


الجزيرة مباشر بعد قليل ستعرض الاحداث مباشرتا من القاهرة

​

5:12 قوات الأمن وأكثر من 120 بلطجي يحاصرون المهندس حمدي الفخراني وناشطين بالمحة
5:11 أعضاء من الحملة الشعبية يؤكدون أن الدكتور مصطفى النجار منسق حملة  البرادعى مصاب فى معسكر الأمن المركزى بالسلام ولم يتم علاج إصابته حتى  الآن


عاجل 8 الاف شخص فى مظاهره ضخمه جدا فى شارع سليمان الحلبى بوسط البلد بالقاهره .. متجهه الى العتبه

​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*شبكة رصد                        القاهرة : مؤكد | تحت كوبري عبدالمنعم رياض 800  متظاهر يحاصرهم الأمن الآن و يقذفم بالقنابل ، والمتظاهرون يحرقون الإطارات

*​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

موقع الدستور الاصلي
قام مجموعه من الهاكرز الدوليين الداعمين لحريه الانترنت بإطلاق حمله  "Operation Egypt" للهجموم علي مواقع الحكومه المصريه و تم إسقاط العديد من  المواقع من بينها 

Egyptian Ministry of Communications and Information Technology
mcit.gov.eg
egyptiancabinet.gov.eg

​


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

6:32 الأمن يضرب المتظاهرين عند تقاطع قصر النيل مع شارع شريف

6:29 ياسر الزيات: مصادر داخل صحيفة الأهرام: قوات الأمن تحاصر الصحيفة الآن.. وبعض صحفييها ينضمون إلى المتظاهرين

6:26 الاتحاد الدولي للنقابات يدين استخدام العنف من قبل نظام الطاغية ضد المتظاهرين العزل


 *R.N.N | شبكة رصد 

تعرض للضرب جاك شينكير، مراسل الجارديان في القاهرة، إلى جانب المتظاهرين من قبل الشرطة الليلة الماضية*

​ ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

ياريت الظروف تتحسن


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

فيديو.. لواء شرطة يقول للضباط "أدبوهم"

[YOUTUBE]_08glnIxOA8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو::: التليفزيون المصرى ينفى شائعة فرض حظرالتجوال بمصر وتقرير عن حاله الشغب بمحافظات مصر

[YOUTUBE]4iY804nQNGs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو : ثورة غضب مصرية بأمريكا 

[YOUTUBE]qGrObFL8erE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو:التقرير الكامل لقناه الجزيره عن اليوم الثانى من غضب الشعب فى محافظات مصر

[YOUTUBE]tWZptVryVmg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



مصر: ارتفاع ضحايا الاحتجاجات إلى* 7 قتلى*

الأربعاء، 26 يناير، 2011،


ارتفع عدد ضحايا الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية إلى سبعة قتلى وفق مراسل بي بي سي في القاهرة، خالد عز العرب.
وقال مصدر أمني إن اصطدامات الأربعاء بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة أسفرت عن مقتل ضابط أمن وأحد المحتجين.

وأضرم متظاهرون النار في بناية حكومية في مدينة السويس كما حاولوا إشعال النيران في مقر محلي للحزب الحاكم وذلك في وقت متأخر من يوم الأربعاء، وفق مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان.
وألقى محتجون قنابل حارقة على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم في السويس لكنهم فشلوا في إضرام النيران فيه.
وأطلقت الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين في محاولة لتفريقهم.
وأمرت الشرطة المصرية أصحاب المحلات التجارية بإغلاقها بعد ورود أنباء عن أعمال سلب.
وقال شهود لوكالة رويترز إن عدد الجرحى وصل إلى نحو 55 شخصا.
واعتقلت قوات الأمن المصرية نحو 700 متظاهر حتى الآن. وفي اتصال هاتفي مع البي بي سي قال أحد المعتقلين بمعسكر السلام للأمن المركزي إن النشطاء المحتجزين بدأوا إضرابا عن الطعام مطالبين بالإفراج عنهم أو عرضهم على النيابة.
وقال المتصل إنهم يعاملون معاملة حسنة من قبل سلطات المعتقل وإن كان هناك بين المحتجزين عدد من المصابين.
ودعا منظمو المظاهرات أمس عبر موقع فيسبوك إلى تنظيم مظاهرات واعتصامات جديدة في أنحاء مصر انطلاقا من المساجد والكنائس يوم الجمعة في إطار ما أطلقوا عليه اسم "جمعة الغضب".
ووردت أنباء عن أن الشرطة استخدمت القنابل المسيلة للدموع مجددا لتفريق المتظاهرين اللذين احتشدوا لليوم الثاني على التوالي، كما وردت أنباء عن أن بعض المتظاهرين ردوا برمي الحجارة على عناصر القوات الأمنية.
وفي كلمة له بمناسبة التظاهرات التي جرت أمس قال محمد البرادعي رئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير من أجل الديمقراطية إن على الشعب المصري التوحد من اجل مستقبل مصر.
واشنطن
وحثت الولايات المتحدة السلطات المصرية على تطبيق إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية في ظل استمرار الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية.
وقالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، هيلاري كلينتون، إن أمام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لما وصفته "بالمطالب والتطلعات الشرعية للشعب المصري".
وأضافت كلينتون إن الاحتجاجات السلمية لا يجب أن تُمنع.
واستخدمت الشرطة المصرية في وقت سابق الغازات المسيلة للدموع ضد آلاف المتظاهرين الذين احتشدوا في وسط القاهرة.

اصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين
اصطدامات
واصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين المناوئين للنظام القائم في البلاد، وذلك في مدينتي القاهرة والسويس.
وفرقت قوات الامن تظاهرة انطلقت في قلب العاصمة المصرية باستخدام العصي، بينما اوردت الانباء بأن ثمة متظاهرين خرجوا الى الشوارع في مدينة السويس شرقي البلاد.
ووقعت اشتباكات خارج مقر نقابة الصحفيين وسط القاهرة، حيث تجمع مئات المحتجين. واستخدمت قوات الامن الهراوات واطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع لمنع المتظاهرين من عبور احد الحواجز، بينما رشقها المتظاهرون بالحجارة.
كما اوردت وكالة رويترز وقوع اشتباكات مقابل دار القضاء العالي.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
اما في السويس، فقد اشتبك محتجون مع قوات الامن خارج مشرحة تحتفظ بجثة احد قتلى الثلاثاء.
وتسود البلاد حالة من الهدوء الحذر بعد يوم من الاحتجاجات، وكثفت قوات الشرطة وجودها في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بالقاهرة والمحافظات، كما أعلنت وزارة الداخلية في بيان رسمي أنها لن تسمح بأي تجمعات احتجاجية اليوم مهددة المخالفين بالاعتقال.
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في العاصمة المصرية إن السلطات تتعامل مع الاحتجاجات بطريقتها المعهودة، بالنظر الى الازمة السياسية التي تمر بها البلاد على انها تهديد امني للنظام.
الا ان وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط المصرية الحكومية نقلت عن رئيس الوزراء احمد نظيف قوله إن الحكومة ملتزمة "بحرية التعبير بالوسائل القانونية".
واضاف نظيف بأن الشرطة تعاملت مع التظاهرات بضبط النفس.
البرادعي
وفي كلمة له بمناسبة التظاهرات التي جرت أمس قال محمد البرادعي رئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير من أجل الديمقراطية إن على الشعب المصري التوحد من اجل مستقبل مصر.
وكانت وزارة الداخلية المصرية قد أعلنت صباح الأربعاء انها لن تسمح باي مظاهرة جديدة.
وكانت "حركة 6 ابريل" المصرية المعارضة التي تطالب باصلاحات ديموقراطية في البلاد دعت الى تظاهرات جديدة الاربعاء في وسط القاهرة.
وقالت وزارة الداخلية المصرية في بيانها "لن يسمح بأي تحرك إثاري أو تجمع احتجاجي او تنظيم مسيرات او مظاهرات".
واضاف البيان انه في حال مخالفة هذه التعليمات "سوف يتخذ الاجراء القانوني فورا وتقديم المشاركين الى جهات التحقيق".
اكبر تظاهرات
وكان عشرات الالاف من المصريين نزلوا الثلاثاء الى الشوارع في القاهرة والعديد من المحافظات مطالبين برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك وفرقت الشرطة بعد منتصف الليل اكثر من 10 آلاف شخص كانوا لا يزالون معتصمين في ميدان التحرير بقلب القاهرة.
وتعد هذه التظاهرات الاكبر التي تشهدها مصر منذ انتفاضة الخبز في كانون الثاني/ يناير 1977.
وأعلنت أجهزة الأمن أنه تم اعتقال حوالى 200 شخص الثلاثاء خلال التظاهرات بينهم 70 في القاهرة و50 في السويس على بعد مئة كلم شرق العاصمة.
وقد استخدمت الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع ومدافع المياه لفض التظاهرات في وسط القاهرة في وقت مبكر يوم الاربعاء.
وقد تفرق المتظاهرون الذين كانوا معتصمين في ميدان التحرير أكبر ميادين القاهرة الى الشوارع الجانبية.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
ووقعت اشتباكات متفرقة في وقت مبكر يوم الاربعاء لكن قبيل الفجر بدا أن المحتجين انفضوا.
ووجهت الحركة نداء الى المصريين على صفحتها على موقع فيسبوك للتجمع في ميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة حيث تجمع بالامس قرابة 10 الاف متظاهر بحسب السلطات وهتفوا "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام".
وقالت الحركة في دعوتها "على الجميع التوجه لميدان التحرير مرة اخرى للسيطرة عليه مرة اخرى".
الموقف الأمريكي والفرنسي
وفي واشنطن دعت الولايات المتحدة - الحليف الرئيسي لمصر - كل الأطراف الى الهدوء والتحلي بضبط النفس لتجنب العنف.
وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية جيه.بي. كراولي " تساند الولايات المتحدة الحق الاساسي في التعبير عن الرأي والتجمع لكل الشعوب. ويجب على كل الاطراف ان تتحلى بضبط النفس وندعو السلطات المصرية الى التعامل مع هذه الاحتجاجات بشكل سلمي".
واضاف المتحدث ان امام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لتطلعات الشعب والعمل على تحقيق اصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية.
من جهة أخرى، اعربت وزيرة الخارجية الفرنسية ميشال آليو-ماري الاربعاء عن أسفها لسقوط قتلى في التظاهرات التي شهدتها مصر الثلاثاء وذكرت بسياسة فرنسا التي تدعو "الى مزيد من الديموقراطية في كل الدول".
وأضافت انه "يجب أن يكون بالامكان التظاهر من دون ان تحصل اعمال عنف ومن دون ان يسقط قتلى".
واكدت الوزيرة التي زارت مصر السبت ان "فرنسا لا تريد التدخل" في الشأن الداخلي المصري، ولكن "مبادئنا هي مبادئ احترام دولة القانون وعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية ولكن ايضا الدعوة الى ان يكون هناك دوما مزيد من الديموقراطية والحرية في كل الدول".

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
وجاءت الدعوة لهذه المظاهرات بمبادرة من نشطاء على الانترنت احتجاجا على الفقر والبطالة والقمع واختير له يوم عطلة رسمية بمناسبة عيد الشرطة مستلهمين النموذج التونسي الذي لعب فيه الشباب دورا محوريا في الاطاحة بحكم الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي مؤخرا.
ضرب المتظاهرين
وانضم مواطنون عاديون الى المظاهرات التي اندلعت في العاصمة ومدن الاسكندرية والمنصورة والسويس والاسماعيلية والمحلة الكبرى وطنطا في محافظات مختلفة.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مثل "تونس هي الحل" و"تونس مش أحسن من مصر" و"يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك"، كما قذفوا الشرطة بالأحجار.
وكانت اعداد من المتظاهرين قد تجمعت صباح الثلاثاء أمام دار القضاء العالي وسط القاهرة في إطار فعاليات ما أطلق عليه المعارضون "يوم الغضب" الذي يصادف الاحتفالات الرسمية بـ"عيد الشرطة".
وبعد أن حاولت الشرطة تفرقة متظاهرين تجمعوا امام البرلمان تحول المتظاهرون الى الشوارع الجانبية، وافادت الأنباء أن المتظاهرين تمكنوا في أحد الأماكن، من التغلب على رجال الشرطة ودفعهم للتراجع.
وقال مراسلنا في القاهرة خالد عز العرب إن المظاهرة أمام دار القضاء العالي كانت أكبر حجما من المعتاد واستطاعت للمرة الأولى كسر الطوق الأمني والتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير. ويضيف ان هذه المظاهرات تعد الأضخم على الاطلاق في مظاهرات الاحتجاج التي تشهدها مصر منذ فترة.
ونقلت وكالة فرانس برس عن مسؤول أمني أنه تم نشر أكثر من 20 ألف الى 30 الف من رجال الشرطة في وسط القاهرة، كما فرضت الشرطة طوقا أمنيا كثيفا حول مبنى وزارة الداخلية المصرية.
ووضعت جماعات تقول إنها تعبر عن الشبان المصريين المستائين بسبب مستوى الفقر والاضطهاد دعاية كبيرة للاحتجاجات على شبكة الانترنت وبخاصة على موقع فيسبوك تحت شعار "25 يناير هارجع حق بلدي".

يذكر أن الحكومة المصرية تمنع التظاهر بدون اذن مسبق وتقول الجماعات المعارضة انها حرمت من استصدار مثل تلك التراخيص.
من جانبه قال وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلي في مقابلة نشرتها صحيفة الأهرام المصرية الثلاثاء " أقول للرأي العام هذه الدعوة على الفيسبوك تأتي من شباب، وأطالب المثقفين بضرورة توعية هؤلاء وحب بلدهم التي سيحكمونها في يوم من الايام، فكيف لشباب يخرب وطنه."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/01/110126_egypt_casualties.shtml



الأمن يفرق المتظاهرين فى "المحامين" بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع
قبل موعد إغلاق أبواب النقابة للمبيت بها..








الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 - 00:13

تفريق المتظاهرين فى نقابة المحامين
كتب شعبان هدية

فرق الأمن المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام نقابة المحامين، والذين كانوا يخططون للمبيت بها، وإغلاق أبوابها فى الثانية عشر من مساء اليوم عليهم، وذلك بعد أن أطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع عليهم.

ولا يتواجد داخل مقر النقابة سوى نحو 200 شخص، من بين نحو 3 آلاف كان يتظاهرون أمام أبوابها، وطاردت قوات الأمن المتظاهرين المتفرقين فى الشوارع حتى ميدان رمسيس.


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=344409



فيديو: نزع و تمزيق صور الريس فى مظاهرات يوم الغضب في الاسكندرية


[YOUTUBE]_NgW4oeXa5Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



الصحفيون ينجحون فى الإفراج عن 26 متظاهراً



27/1/2011

نجحت مفاوضات الصحفيين المقبوض عليهم بمعسكر تشكيلات الأمن المركزى بالجبل الأحمر، فى الإفراج عن كافة الطلبة المعتقلين، والذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم ظهر أمس، من وسط القاهرة، وقد رفضت المجموعة الصحفية التى ضمت 8 صحفيين من بينهم محمد عبدالقدوس عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، وكارم محمود، وسامى البلشى نائب رئيس تحرير مجلة الإذاعة والتليفزيون، الإفراج عنهم دون بقية المقبوض عليهم، وتمسكوا بالإفراج عن كافة المعتقلين خصوصا وأن هناك حوالى 15 طالبا سيؤدون امتحانات نصف العام صباح اليوم، الخميس.

وكان "اليوم السابع" قد تلقى عدة اتصالات تليفونية من الزملاء كارم محمود وشريف عارف ومحمد عبد القدوس وسامى البلشى وصمويل العشاى، تفيد برفضهم الإفراج عنهم إلا بعد الإفراج عن المحتجزين، وبمجرد النشر باليوم السابع ، قالوا إنهم تلقوا اتصال الإفراج منذ قليل.

وكانت المجموعة المقبوض عليها قد تم احتجازها على خلفية مشاركتهم فى مظاهرات وسط القاهرة ظهر اليوم، والتى اندلعت لليوم الثانى على التوالى مطالبة بإجراء تغييرات وإصلاحات سياسية كبيرة.


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=344425&SecID=65

*
الإسكندرية تحتشد لـ(الجمعة الغاضبة) بعد التشديدات الأمنية*
عصام عامر - صفوت صلاح - عبد الرحمن يوسف - أحمد محروس -


 على طريقة القط والفأر، نظم مئات المتظاهرين والنشطاء عددًا من المسيرات الفجائية في 3 مناطق بشرق ووسط الإسكندرية وغرب الإسكندرية، لتذكير المواطنين بمسيرة "يوم الغضب"، وقاموا بتوزيع منشورات حثوا فيها المواطنين على ثورة "غضب جديدة" الجمعة القادمة، بعد أن تركوا الأجهزة الأمنية متمركزة بميدان المنشية وذهبوا إلى مناطق أخرى عشوائية بعيدة عن أعينهم.

وذلك جاء بعد أن أحكمت الأجهزة الأمنية قبضتها علي وسط المدينة، وألقت القبض على عدد ما يزيد عن 50 مواطنا في منطقة المنشية والميادين المحيطة بها، واستنفر الأمن تحسباً لأي تجمعات مقرر تنظيمها حسب إعلان النشطاء والمواطنين "يوم الغضب" عن استمرار الاحتجاجات.

وألقت الأجهزة الأمنية على قرابة 200 متظاهر وناشط على مدار اليوم، من بينهم عبد الرحمن الجوهري، منسق حركة كفاية بالإسكندرية، وجون ألبرت، ويوسف شعبان، الناشط والمحرر بجريدة البديل، وأحمد ممدوح، المحامي وعضو حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، وإيمان حسان، عضو حركة شباب 6 أبريل، فيما أصيب محمد عبده، أحد أعضاء حزب الكرامة بالإسكندرية بإصابات في وجهة.

ورصدت "الشروق" عمليات تفتيش ذاتية واسعة للمارة بمنطقة بوسط المدينة من خلال اعتراض كل من يحمل حقيبة "شنطه" والعبث بمحتوياتها، بالإضافة إلى فحص هوية الجالسين على المقاهي العامة والكافيتريات بميدان سعد زغلول بمنطقة محطة الرمل، والشوارع المجاورة لها.

وبدأت قيادات الأجهزة الأمنية بعمليات تمشيط واسعة النطاق، حيث أغلقت قوات الأمن عددًا من مداخل السيارات والشوارع الجانبية، وسادت حالة من القلق والترقب بين أوساط المواطنين، وحاصرت قوات ضخمة من الأمن بأشكالها كافة المنطقة تحسبا لمظاهرة منتظرة قام النشطاء بالإعلان عنها صباحا.

وعلمت "الشروق" أن أوامر عاجلة قد صدرت من الأجهزة الأمنية لأصحاب المقاهي والعاملين فيها بالإبلاغ عن أي مشتبه فيه يحمل أي منشورات أو أوراق تحض على التظاهر أو التجمعات، مهددين إياهم بالاعتقال حال عدم تنفيذ التعليمات.

كما منعت الشرطة الباعة الجائلين من التواجد على الأرصفة وفي الحدائق، بالإضافة إلى انتشار المخبرين في المقاهي وأمام مجمع المحاكم للقبض على أي مشتبه به ومنع أي تجمعات صغيرة من قبل المارة.

وبعد 4 ساعات من "تذنيب" الأجهزة الأمنية، انطلق النشطاء المنادين بالتغيير، والرافضين لتردي الأوضاع الاقتصادية، في مسيرة، شملت قرابة 500 فرد، بمنطقة غربال بدائرة الرمل، متوجهة نحو ميدان الساعة، "أبو سلميان"، وبعد قرابة نصف ساعة من بدء المسيرة تمكنت عناصر أمنية سرية من إجهاضها وإلقاء القبض على العشرات من المتظاهرين، بعد مطاردتهم في الشوارع الجانية.

ونقل العشرات من عمال شركة مساهمة البحيرة بالإسكندرية، اعتصامهم إلى المشاركة في المسيرة الاحتجاجية المؤيدة ليوم الغضب، وذلك بعد أن كانوا قد نظموا اعتصاما مفتوحا أمام أسوار الشركة، بعد ما أغلقت أبوابها بمنطقة "حجر النواتية"، وذلك في شارع أحمد أبو سليمان.

ومن ناحية أخرى تحقق نيابة شرق الكلية برئاسة المستشار عادل عمارة، المحامي العام لنيابة شرق الإسكندرية، مع 64 متظاهرًا، و12 مصابًا شاركوا في مسيرة الغضب أمس الأربعاء.

هذا وبات من المؤكد أن توجه إلى هؤلاء المتظاهرين أربع تهم هي مقاومة السلطات والتعدي على موظف عام أثناء تأدية وظيفته وتخريب وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة والتجمهر وتعطيل المرور وتكدير السلم والأمن العام.

وطالب دكتور عقيد محمد محفظ، ضابط وأفراد الشرطة عدم الانصياع وراء أوامر وتعليمات تخالف الدستور، قائلا: لا يجوز قانونا الاعتداء على المظاهرات السلمية، وذلك الاعتداء مخالف للقانون ويعرض الذين قاموا بتنفيذ تلك الأوامر للمساءلة القانونية.

وحذر محفوظ بوصفة ضابط سابق، أفراد الشرطة، أنه ساعة الجد لن يدافع الذين قاموا بتوجيه التعليمات لكم عنكم؛ وكل ضابط وفرد شرطة يعلم بأن الداخلية لا يحمى فيها إلا الورق والمستندات، أما التعليمات الشفوية التي تخالف القانون، وساعة الجد الكل يتنصل منها.

http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=383816


فيديو.. مظاهرة داخل محطة مترو جمال عبد الناصر


[YOUTUBE]Z3yuPlQv-sU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


منى الشاذلى وفيديو واضح جدا للاعتقلات بالجمله

[YOUTUBE]MaG7V656R0M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


فيديو تقرير معتز الدمرداش لليوم الثانى للغضب ومكلمه هامه مع صفوت الشريف

[YOUTUBE]TgyKWLoCkZY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

إلقاء القبض على عدد من المتجمهرين
شخصان على دراجة نارية يحرضان على إثارة الشغب بالقاهرة





القاهرة - أ ش أ

رصدت أجهزة الأمن الأربعاء شخصين من المحرضين على إثارة الشغب بالقاهرة يستقلان دراجة بخارية ويتنقلان بها في شوارع قصر النيل وطلعت حرب وشامبليون وسط العاصمة.

وقال مصدر أمني إن هذين الشخصين كانا يقومان بتوجيه مجموعة من 50 شخصا من مثيري الشغب إلى خط السير الذي يسلكونه والهتافات التي يرددونها.

وأضاف المصدر أن المجموعة كانت بعد كل مطاردة أمنية لها تتفرق ثم تتجمع في منطقة أخرى ويقوم الشخصان بالانتقال إليهم على متن الدراجة لتوجيههم، مشيرا إلى أنه أمكن تحديد أوصافهما وإعداد عدة أكمنة لهما.

وتابع المصدر أنه بعد مطاردة مثيرة في شوارع القاهرة تم إلقاء القبض عليهما.
العودة إلي أعلي
القبض على مثيري الشغب

وفي سياق متصل، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية الأربعاء القبض على عدد من مثيري الشغب بمحافظات القاهرة والسويس وكفر الشيخ. ففي القاهرة، ألقت القبض على عدد من العناصر المثيرة للشغب أثناء محاولتهم إحداث حالة من الفوضى بالطريق العام والتعدي على قوات الامن بزجاجات المياه الغازية والحجارة وكذلك تحطيم واجهات بعض المحال التجارية والسيارات الخاصة بالمواطنين.

وفي السويس، ألقت القبض على عدة مجموعات من العناصر المثيرة للشغب إثر قيامهم برشق قسم شرطة الأربعين بالحجارة وتحطيم واجهة القسم وإضرام النيران في عدد من الأشجار وتحطيم مجموعة من السيارات وواجهات المحال التجارية وسيارات الاسعاف.

وفي كفر الشيخ، ألقت القبض على عدد من مثيري الشغب لقيامهم بقطع الطريق الدولي بالمحافظة وإضرام النيران بعدد من اطارات السيارات على الطريق ورشق قوات الامن بالحجارة مما ادى الى اصابة خمسة مجندين باصابات مختلفة.

http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=114875


صدرت تعليمات أمنية بعدم الوقوف بمحطة "أنور السادات"
المترو يعمل بكامل طاقته.. ولاصحة لمزاعم توقفه

القاهرة - أ ش أ

نفى مصدر مسئول بالشركة المصرية لادارة وتشغيل مترو الانفاق ما تردد من مزاعم حول توقف التشغيل بالمترو أو تأثر الحركة بسبب الاضطرابات والمظاهرات.

وقال المصدر إن حركة التشغيل بالمترو مستمرة كالمعتاد وطوال ساعات النهار وحتى منتصف الليل حسب التوقيت الشتوى، بل إن سرعة التقاطر تسير اكثر من المعتاد من اجل استيعاب زيادة الاقبال على ركوب المترو لعدم تأثره على الاطلاق بحركة التظاهر التى شهدتها بعض الميادين والشوارع مما ادى الى عرقلة المرور بها.

واوضح المصدر ان المحطة الوحيدة التى صدرت تعليمات أمنية بعدم الوقوف فيها هى محطة "انور السادات" بميدان التحرير لبعض الوقت وليس طوال اليوم لتجنب حدوث احتكاكات بين ركاب المترو وشباب المتظاهرين أثناء الدخول والخروج من المحطة، وسوف يستأنف التشغيل بالمحطة فور عودة الحياة إلى طبيعتها فى ميدان التحرير
http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=114872


صفوت الشريف: "مطالب الناس فوق رؤوسنا"

الشريف يؤكد حق المواطنين في التعبير

أخبار مصر - عصمت سعد

قال صفوت الشريف رئيس مجلس الشورى إن "مطالب الناس فوق رؤوسنا، مؤكدا حق المواطنين فى التعبير وطلب التغيير، محذراً فى الوقت نفسه من المندسين الذين "ركبوا موجة" المظاهرات بهدف اثارة الفتنة.

وأكد الشريف- فى مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج"90 دقيقة " مساء الأربعاء- أن هناك تكليفات واضحة للحكومة بحل عدد من القضايا المهمة التى تحقق الراحة الاجتماعية والمعيشية"، موضحاً أنه لابد أن تلتزم الحكومة بتوجيهات رئاسية ولن نضغط على زر للتغيير، مؤكداً أنه يوجد مندسون ومغرضون بين المتظاهرين لإثارة الفتنة، لأن هناك العديد من الجهات تريد القفز على الأحداث لتحقيق أغراضها.

وأضاف الشريف أن هناك تكليفات لرجال الحزب الوطنى بعدم الانفعال أو الخروج إلى الشارع، موضحا أن ما يحدث فى الشارع حاليا يأتى بناء على دعاة الفوضى وعدم الشرعية، أما عن مطالب الناس فهى فوق رؤوسنا ووجودنا كحزب أغلبية جعلنا نعمل ليل نهار لتحقيق ذلك.

وأشار الشريف إلى أنه لابد من احترام حق المواطن المصرى فى التغيير، لأنه من الأمور التى نادى بها الحزب وأكدها الرئيس، مضيفاً أن الفاشلين فى السياسة تستروا خلف هؤلاء الشباب واستغلوا الموقف لإثارة الفتنة، مناشدهم "ارفعوا أيديكم عن الشباب لأن البلد فيها دستور وقانون".

http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=114873



العادلي: مظاهرة ميدان التحرير لم تكن مفاجئة.. وتمت أمام أعيننا

العادلي يؤكد أن الاحتجاجات غير جديدة على مصر

القاهرة - أ ش أ

قال وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلي إن مظاهرة ميدان التحرير لم تكن مفاجئة، مشيرا إلى أنها تمت تحت سمع وبصر وزارة الداخلية وهى التي سمحت بها وكان يمكن ألا تسمح بها.

وأضاف وزير الداخلية - في حوار خاص لمجلة "روزاليوسف" تنشر تفاصيله في عددها السبت المقبل ونشرت مقتطفات منه في عدد الجريدة الصادر الخميس- "أن التحركات كلها كانت أمام أعيننا ومن ثم تعاملنا معها باعتبارها تعبيرا عن الرأي رغم أنه لم يكن مصرحا بها، ولما خرجت عن القواعد واتجهت إلى التخريب فإنه تم التعامل معها بالطريقة الواجبة أمنيا وبمزيد من التروي وبعد تنبيهات متكررة" .

وأشار العادلي إلى أن أحداث ميدان التحرير "غير جديدة" على مصر وأنه قد جرت من قبل في عام 2003 مظاهرة أضخم بمناسبة غزو العراق، لافتا إلى أن وزارة الداخلية ستحيل إلى النائب العام ملف المظاهرة باعتبارها قضية ذات طابع قانوني أسفرت عن تلفيات في الممتلكات وفيها قائمة من المتهمين .

وعن البيان الذي أصدره مجموعة من المعارضين خلال المظاهرة، قال وزير الداخلية إن "هذا يبين لنا وللجميع مدى بصيرة الذين أصدروا البيان ورؤاهم التي تحتاج إلى تدقيق كبير"، موضحا أن الشارع أثبت أنه لن يتجاوب معهم وأنه يدرك حقيقتهم ويعرف طبائع الأمور.

وأضاف العادلي: "نظام مصر ليس هامشيا أو هشا، نحن دولة كبيرة فيها ادارة تحظى بتأييد شعبي، فالملايين هى التي تقرر مستقبل هذا البلد وليس مظاهرة حتى لو كانت بالآلاف"، مشددا على أن "بلدنا مستقر ولا تهزه مثل تلك التفاعلات" .

وأكد العادلي أن جهاز الشرطة على أعلى مستوى من الكفاءة وأنه مدرب على التعامل مع أمور مثل هذه المظاهرات وغيرها، موضحا أن أكثر من 90 % من المشاركين في هذه المظاهرات يكونوا شبابا مضللا والأمن يجب أن يترفق بهم.

http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=114871

​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

[COLOR="Navy"[COLOR="Red"]*]رفض إقدام البعض على الانتحار*[/COLOR]
البابا شنودة *يطالب المواطنين بالهدوء بعد احتجاجات بمدن مصرية*
أخبار مصر - حسني ثابت

طالب البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية المواطنين بالهدوء وتجاوز حالة القلق والاضطراب التى سادت مؤخرا وأدت إلى إندلاع مظاهرات فى أنحاء متفرقة بالبلد.

من ناحية اخرى، رفض البابا شنودة - فى محاضرة الأسبوع مساء الأربعاء - إقدام بعض المواطنين فى الآونة الأخيرة على الانتحار حرقا للتعبير عن مشكلاتهم.

وقال البابا شنودة إن الانتحار مرفوض دينيا لأنه قتل للنفس التى هى أمانة من الله للانسان ولا يجوز أن ينهى الانسان حياته بنفسه بسبب أى مشكلة أو ضغوط معيشية، مؤكداً أن علاج المشكلات لا يحل بهذا الأسلوب المرفوض.
العودة إلي أعلي
قضايا الزواج

وأجاز البابا شنودة بزواج الفتاة بشاب أقل منها في المستوى التعليمي مادام قادراً على الإنفاق وتحمل مسئولية الزواج، بالإضافة إلى التحلي بالخلق والآداب الجيدة، مع عدم استخدام أساليب الكبرياء معه.

كما انتقد البابا شنودة استخدام الزوج وسائل العنف والتعذيب ضد زوجته، وتحول الزوجة بالنسبة له كخادمة له، فهذا أمر مرفوض تماماً لأنه لا يأتي بأسرة سعيدة وأبناء يفتقدون إلى التربية الحسنة، مؤكداً أن العنف يُضيع الحب بين الزوجين ويوجد كراهية والضرب فيه نوع من الإذلال الذي يرفضه حتى الخادمات.
http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=114869[/COLOR]​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*فيديو الممثل عمرو و اكد يهتف ضد النظام 
وجميلة إسماعيل

[YOUTUBE]MGE-wFJe7m4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*مصدر كنسي: 
الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لن تمنع الشباب القبطي من التظاهر
 «فى إطار سلمي»

قال مصدر كنسى إن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ستنصح الشباب القبطى فى قداسات الجمعة بعدم التظاهر لكنها لن تمنع الشباب الذي يصر على النزول للشارع فى «إطار سلمى وبشكل متحضر وبعيد عن التخريب».

وأضاف المصدر، الذي طلب عدم نشر اسمه، أن الأقباط شاركوا بالفعل في المظاهرات التي خرجت حتى الآن ولكن كأفراد، مستشهدا على ذلك باعتقال عدد منهم فى عدد من محافظات الجمهورية.

من جانبها رحبت قيادات أقباط المهجر بالمظاهرات التى خرجت فى المحافظات المصرية المطالبة بحزمة من الإصلاحات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مؤكدين أنها مطالب لكل المصريين، رافضين دعوات الكنائس القبطية للأقباط بعدم الخروج، والوصاية التي تمارسها الكنيسة على الأقباط.

وقال مايكل منير، رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، إن المظاهرات اندلعت بمشاركة فعالة من وسائل الإعلام الاجتماعية وشبكات الاتصال مثل «فيس بوك» و«تويتر»، وخروج الشباب جميعا، الأقباط والمسلمين، وعدم اكتفائهم بالمشاركة «أون لاين».

وأضاف: «خرجت الهتافات بشكل راق تطلب الإصلاح السياسى والاجتماعى والاقتصادى»، مستدركا القول: «حاولت بعض قيادات الإخوان (المسلمين) سرقة انتصار الشعب المصرى وتدخلت فى المظاهرات بعد صلاة المغرب إلا أن حشود المتظاهرين كانت أكثر وعيا».

ورفض منير دعوة الكنائس القبطية للأقباط بعدم التظاهر، مشيرا إلى أن مطالب المظاهرات تمس كل المصريين بداية من حل البرلمان المزور وانتهاء بالمطالب الاجتماعية التي تمس الفقراء. وقال إن هذه الدعوة تعتبر نوعا من أنواع الوصاية على الأقباط.

وأعرب مدحت عويضة الناشط القبطى فى كندا عن تأييده المظاهرات التى خرجت في اليومين الماضيين وخروجها في شكل حضاري رغم التعامل الأمنى العنيف، وهو ما أعاد لنا صورة انتفاضة الشعب المصرى فى يناير 1977 من القرن الماضي، وطالب عويضة النظام المصرى بأن يستمع للمتظاهرين لأنهم يعبرون عن الشعب المصرى بأكمله.

من جانبه، أكد عزت بولس الناشط القبطى فى سويسرا أنه يشجع كل المظاهرات طالما تبتعد عن الإساءة إلى الأشخاص، ورفض بولس أن تمارس الكنيسة وصاية على الأقباط فى الشؤون السياسية، نظرا للأثر السلبي الذي تؤدي إليه مثل هذه التصرفات من عزل للأقباط عن مجتمعهم.

وقالت شيرين كامل، صحفية وناشطة حقوقية بسويسرا: «خروج المصريين إلى الشارع للتعبير عن غضبهم أمر ضروري، ولا ينبغي تقسيم الأمة في مثل هذه المظاهرات إلى مسلمين وأقباط، لأن الشعارات تطلب توفير رغيف العيش وتوظيف الشباب والتوقف عن التعذيب، وهي المطالب التي لا تخص طائفة أو أتباع دين»
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/م...-تمنع-الشباب-القبطي-من-التظاهر-«فى-إطار-سلمي»
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*فيديو: مظاهرات فى الجامعه

[YOUTUBE]5lngJFU3I7Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يعديها على خير*
*معروف ان مصر دوله بوليسيه من الدرجة الاولى*
*بدليل*
*ما قبض عليهم تم محاكمتهم بتهمه *
*هى*
*( قلب نظام الحكم بالقوة )*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *ربنا يعديها على خير*
> *معروف ان مصر دوله بوليسيه من الدرجة الاولى*
> *بدليل*
> *ما قبض عليهم تم محاكمتهم بتهمه *
> ...


*يارب آمين
شكرا جدااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*"تعاطف خفي" للأمن مع المتظاهرين





متظاهر يحمل جندي أمن مركزي مصاب ليسعفه 
كتبت- شيماء المنسي: 






رصد نشطاء ووكالات إخبارية ومقاطع "يوتيوب" ملامح "تعاطف خفي" من قبل بعض رجال الشرطة، ضباطا وجنودا، مع
المتظاهرين المشاركين في مظاهرات الغضب، المستمرة لليوم الثالث على التوالي.
وروى متظاهرون كيف أن الضباط والجنود يتعاملون معهم "بخشونة" أثناء تواجد كبار الضباط بالقرب منهم، وتتحول هذه الخشونة إلى "تعاطف غير معلن" عندما يبتعد هؤلاء القيادات. وأضافوا أن البعض أخبرهم بتعاطفهم معهم وأيدوا موقفهم، لكن "قيود الوظيفة" تمنعهم من الانضمام للمتظاهرين.

روى أحد المتظاهرين أمام نقابة الصحفيين أن الجنود سمحوا لهم بالوصول إلى سلالم النقابة عندما لاحظوا ابتعاد كبار الضباط عن المشهد، وتكرر المشهد مع متظاهرين آخرين أمام نقابة المحامين المجاورة.

وقال تقرير لوكالة "رويترز" أمس الأربعاء أنه كان واضحا خلال المظاهرات إن "بعض رجال الشرطة شعروا بعدم الارتياح للدور الذي يلعبونه"، في إشارة إلى استخدام القوة لقمع المتظاهرين.

أضافت الوكالة أن شرطي قال لأحد المحتجين إن أمامه ثلاثة أشهر في الخدمة وبعدها سيكون "على الجانب الآخر من الحاجز". لكن رجال شرطة آخرين لم يغيروا نهجهم، كأولئك الذين ضربوا المحتجين بالهراوات.

ويظهر مقطع فيديو بث على موقع "يوتيوب" أمس الأربعاء ضابطا برتبة "عميد" يقود متظاهرين في شارع الجلاء بوسط القاهرة، وقام بعضهم برفعه على الاكتاف مرددين: إحنا معكم.. إحنا معكم". ولم يتسن لبوابة "الوفد" التحقق من صحة هذا الموقع أو بيانات الضابط، لكن مقطع الفيديو يحظى بمشاهدة واسعة.

ونقلت صحيفة "الشروق" المستقلة عن أحد الضباط قوله لمتظاهرين سألوه عن عدم مشاركته في الاحتجاجات: "أنا أقسمت اليمين على أني سأكون مع الشرعية طيلة فترة خدمتي". وتابع: "أنه لا يتبع القيادة السياسية ولا يعمل اليوم على حمايته، ولا أنفذ أكثر من قسم يمين لا يمكنني التراجع عنه ولو لحظة". وأنهى حديثه قائلا: "ربنا ينصركم إن شاء الله، لأن مطالبكم نبيلة بجد".


[YOUTUBE]ZUc1MXmvrRw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opt...لمتظاهرين&catid=102:الشارع السياسي&Itemid=105*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

مصدر كنسي:
الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لن تمنع الشباب القبطي من التظاهر
«فى إطار سلمي»

قال مصدر كنسى إن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ستنصح الشباب القبطى فى قداسات الجمعة بعدم التظاهر لكنها لن تمنع الشباب الذي يصر على النزول للشارع فى «إطار سلمى وبشكل متحضر وبعيد عن التخريب».

وأضاف المصدر، الذي طلب عدم نشر اسمه، أن الأقباط شاركوا بالفعل في المظاهرات التي خرجت حتى الآن ولكن كأفراد، مستشهدا على ذلك باعتقال عدد منهم فى عدد من محافظات الجمهورية.

من جانبها رحبت قيادات أقباط المهجر بالمظاهرات التى خرجت فى المحافظات المصرية المطالبة بحزمة من الإصلاحات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مؤكدين أنها مطالب لكل المصريين، رافضين دعوات الكنائس القبطية للأقباط بعدم الخروج، والوصاية التي تمارسها الكنيسة على الأقباط.

وقال مايكل منير، رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، إن المظاهرات اندلعت بمشاركة فعالة من وسائل الإعلام الاجتماعية وشبكات الاتصال مثل «فيس بوك» و«تويتر»، وخروج الشباب جميعا، الأقباط والمسلمين، وعدم اكتفائهم بالمشاركة «أون لاين».

وأضاف: «خرجت الهتافات بشكل راق تطلب الإصلاح السياسى والاجتماعى والاقتصادى»، مستدركا القول: «حاولت بعض قيادات الإخوان (المسلمين) سرقة انتصار الشعب المصرى وتدخلت فى المظاهرات بعد صلاة المغرب إلا أن حشود المتظاهرين كانت أكثر وعيا».

ورفض منير دعوة الكنائس القبطية للأقباط بعدم التظاهر، مشيرا إلى أن مطالب المظاهرات تمس كل المصريين بداية من حل البرلمان المزور وانتهاء بالمطالب الاجتماعية التي تمس الفقراء. وقال إن هذه الدعوة تعتبر نوعا من أنواع الوصاية على الأقباط.

وأعرب مدحت عويضة الناشط القبطى فى كندا عن تأييده المظاهرات التى خرجت في اليومين الماضيين وخروجها في شكل حضاري رغم التعامل الأمنى العنيف، وهو ما أعاد لنا صورة انتفاضة الشعب المصرى فى يناير 1977 من القرن الماضي، وطالب عويضة النظام المصرى بأن يستمع للمتظاهرين لأنهم يعبرون عن الشعب المصرى بأكمله.

من جانبه، أكد عزت بولس الناشط القبطى فى سويسرا أنه يشجع كل المظاهرات طالما تبتعد عن الإساءة إلى الأشخاص، ورفض بولس أن تمارس الكنيسة وصاية على الأقباط فى الشؤون السياسية، نظرا للأثر السلبي الذي تؤدي إليه مثل هذه التصرفات من عزل للأقباط عن مجتمعهم.

وقالت شيرين كامل، صحفية وناشطة حقوقية بسويسرا: «خروج المصريين إلى الشارع للتعبير عن غضبهم أمر ضروري، ولا ينبغي تقسيم الأمة في مثل هذه المظاهرات إلى مسلمين وأقباط، لأن الشعارات تطلب توفير رغيف العيش وتوظيف الشباب والتوقف عن التعذيب، وهي المطالب التي لا تخص طائفة أو أتباع دين»

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/ظ...…ظ†-ط§ظ„طھط¸ط§ظ‡ط±-آ«ظپظ‰-ط¥ط·ط§ط±-ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹآ»
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*الجزيره
مظاهرات شباب مصر في يوم الغضب الثالث 27 يناير 2011 

[YOUTUBE]Bz4TEdvv1y4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*فيديو :

 استمرار مظاهرات يوم الغضب

 امام نقابة المحامين

 لليوم الثالث على التوالي


[YOUTUBE]Vurg-nT6ps4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*أنباء عن استدعاء رشيد من "دافوس" وعودته للقاهرة مساء اليوم

الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 - 16:06
المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة

كتبت همت سلامة
Bookmark and Share Add to Google

علم "اليوم السابع" أنه تم استدعاء المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة والقائم بأعمال وزير الاستثمار منذ ساعات قليلة من سويسرا، بعد أن كان مقررا أن يحضر مؤتمر "دافوس" الاقتصادى اليوم الخميس، ولمدة يومين.

وأفادت مصادر مسئولة بوزارة التجارة والصناعة، أن الوزير استقل بالفعل الطائرة القادمة من سويسرا متجهاً إلى القاهرة التى من المقرر أن يصلها مساء اليوم.

يأتى ذلك متزامناً مع شائعات ترددت عن تغيير وزارى مرتقب سيتم الإعلان عنه، وترجح المصادر أن يكلف المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، وهو ما لم يتم التأكد منه حتى الآن.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=344828&*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*فيديو منى الشاذلى 
و محمود سعد اخد كارت احمر زى عمرو اديب


[YOUTUBE]eJ3wSA31hY8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*الانتفاضات الشعبية، تاريخ وأهداف*
الخميس ٢٧ يناير ٢٠١١ - ٠٣: ٠٢ م +01:00 CET

*
  الأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمي*

الانتفاضات الشعبية في مصر
إن كان التاريخ لا يذكر بالضبط متى كانت أول مظاهرة أو احتجاج‏ ضد الظلم والفساد، لكن الذي وصل إلينا من قصة احتجاج الفلاح الفصيح ورسائله للفرعون الذي اعتصم ببابه سبعة أيام يشكو الظلم‏..‏ ويتباطأ الفرعون عن الاستجابة، ويكتب له الفلاح شكواه بأدب وبلاغة، ويعيد الشكوى وينمق أسلوب العرض وألفاظه،‏ كما سجلتها أوراق البردي لتصل إلينا عبر آلاف السنين‏.
‏وقد اكتشف الآثاريون المخطوطات التي تثبت أن مجموعة من العمال تظاهروا في عصر رمسيس الثالث، لعدم تقاضيهم حقوقهم‏، وكانوا يتقاضون مقابل العمل الحبوب والزيت، وكل ما يمكن العيش به، وظلوا‏ سته عشر يومًا حاملين المشاعل ليلاً حتي ينتبه الفرعون لهم‏، وقد أكد العالم الراحل "سليم حسن" ما جاء فى البرديات في كتابه عن تاريخ مصر القديمة.
كانت وستبقي المظاهرات وسيلة للتعبير عن السخط وعدم الرضاء والضغط لتحقيق مطالب المتظاهرين. ومنذ أن هتف المصريون "يا عزيز يا عزيز كبة تاخد الإنجليز"‏، و"الاستقلال التام أو الموت الزؤام"، "يا حرية فينك فينك أمن الدولة بينا وبينك‏"..‏ و"غلوا السكر غلوا الزيت خلونا بعنا عفش البيت"، والمظاهرات تعلو وتهبط سواء كظاهرة عامة أو لجماعة معينة لها مطالب خاصة، وآخر هذه المظاهرات هي مظاهرات يوم الغضب التي بدات يوم 25 يناير الجاري، لكن يتدخل النظام الحاكم فما أن تشتعل الحناجر بالهتافات، حتى تسقط فوق الرؤوس الهراوات وقنابل الدخان، وتصوب فوهات المدافع.
إلا أن عام ‏2007‏ شهد لونًا جديدًا من حقوق المتظاهرين، فبدلاً من قطف رؤوس المتظاهرين والزج بهم إلى غياهب السجون، أصبحت مصر تعيش المظاهرات الإيجابية، يعني تستجيب الحكومة لحل مشاكلهم حتى أصبحت المظاهرات هي الحل‏..‏ بدأ من ثورة العطش التي قطع لأجلها بسطاء منطقة الحامول وبلطيم والرياض في كفر الشيخ الطريق‏..‏ وانتهاءً بإضراب ومظاهرات موظفو الضرائب العقارية أمام مجلس الوزراء. كلما كان التعبير عن الرأي بالتظاهر السلمي دون إضرار بحياة الآخرين أو الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، والحرص على إيصال أهداف المحتجين بوعي، كلما استطاعت المظاهرات إيصال صوتها والاستجابة لمطالبها. 
وقد سجلت أوراق التاريخ الحديث أن المصريين عرفوا المظاهرات مع غزو المحتل لبلادهم، وكانت المظاهرات أولى وسائل المقاومة‏، وقد ظهر ذلك جليًا في ثورة القاهرة الأولى ضد المحتل الفرنسى، وكان ذلك في عام ‏1798‏، وقادها "عمر مكرم"، ثم ثورة القاهرة الثانية في عام‏1800‏ في منطقة بولاق، والتي قادها "مصطفي البشتيلي" نسبة إلي بلدته بشتيل‏.‏ أيضا عرفت مصر مظاهرات شعبية تؤيد تولية "عمر مكرم" لـ"محمد علي" باشا لاعتلاء عرش مصر، وتلك واقعة غريبة، لم يذكر التاريخ خباياها وأسرارها، فقد كان البلد يعاني فراغًا دستوريًا، وكانت فرصة مواتية ليتولى حكم مصر أحد أبناء البلد‏.‏
ولعل أول مظاهرة شعبية سلمية تلك التي حدثت في سبتمبر‏1881‏، وهي مظاهرة عابدين بقيادة "أحمد عرابي" باشا أمام خديوي مصر، وقد أطلق عليها المغرضون "هوجة عرابي" وطالب أصحاب المصالح وهم في كل مكان وزمان برأس عرابي وليس نفيه فقط‏.‏ وفي مظاهرات 1919 ضد الاستعمار الانجليزى تظاهر الرجال والنساء معًا، وهذا ليس بغريب، فقد أورد "عبد الرحمن الجبرتي" في كتابه الشهير "عجائب الآثار في التراجم والأخبار" والشهير بتاريخ الجبرتي؛ أول مظاهرة نسائية في وجه قرار "نابليون بونابرت"‏ بتحريم سكن القبور وإبعاد المساكن عنها‏..‏ وثار الناس وغضبوا‏ ولكن العجيب في ذلك أن سكن القبور قديم جدا رغم اتساع الأرض والصحراء حول القاهرة حينذاك‏. يقول الجبرتي‏:‏ "ذهب جماعة من القواسة ـ يعني الجنود المصريين،‏ الذين يخدمون الفرنساوية، وشرعوا في هدم التراكيب المبنية على المقابر بتربة الأزبكية وتمهيدها بالأرض، فشاع الخبر بذلك وتسامح أصحاب الترب بتلك البقعة، فخرجوا من كل حدب وصوب ينسلون، وأكثرهم النساء الساكنات بحارة المدابغ وباب اللوق وكوم الشيخ سلامة والغوالة والمناصرة وقنطرة الأمير حسن وقلعة الكلاب، إلى أن صاروا كالجراد المنتشر ولهم صياح وضجيج، واجتمعوا في الأزبكية ووقفوا تحت بيت صاري عسكر نابليون، فنزل لهم المترجمون واعتذروا بأن صاري عسكر لا علم له بذلك الهدم، ولم يأمر به وإنما أمر بمنع الدفن فقط‏، فرجعوا إلي أماكنهم ورفع الهدم عنهم‏".

طرق انتقال السلطة والانتفاضات الشعبية
لانتقال السلطة السياسية في عالم اليوم طرقًا متعددة، أشهرها الانتقال السلمي للسلطة، عن طريق الانتخاب الحر في صناديق الاقتراع، سواء مباشرة باختيار رئيس الجمهورية، أو اختيار ممثلي السلطة التشريعية، كأغلبية تشكل الوزارة أو بائتلافها مع أحزاب أخرى، لتحوز الأغلبية في البرلمان، أو بالوراثة في النظم الملكية، كما أن الكثير من الأنظمة في العالم الثالث قد تغير بالانقلابات العسكرية. إلا أننا لاحظنا في العصر الحديث حدوث تغيير السلطة بالانتفاضات الشعبية في عدة دول، وكان المحرك للمظاهرات هو السخط الشعبي، وعدم الرضاء ودكتاتورية النظم القائمة، وعدم تلبيتها لمطالب الشعب أو مصالحه؟ مع وجود الأنظمة القمعية قامت العديد من الثورات بالتغيير، صحيح حدث في التاريخ الغربي الكثير من الفوضى‏، ففي بداية الثورة الفرنسية حطمت المظاهرات سجن الباستيل، وأيضًا الثورة الأمريكية التي تحولت إلى حرب أهلية بين الشمال والجنوب‏، لكن الحال تغير الآن وأصبحنا نشاهد المظاهرات الحضارية التي تخاطب العقل، وهذا يتطلب مناخًا تتاح فيه حرية التعبير بطريقة حضارية، لا يعتدي فيها المتظاهرون على المنشآت، ولا يستخدم فيها البوليس الهراوات والعنف، أو يبدأ به ضد المتظاهرين، تلك وقفة حضارية لابد منها لنقف في مصاف الدول المتحضرة‏. 

في أثيوبيا
صباح أحد أيام 1974 في أديس أبابا، ملأ سائق (تاكسي) خزان سيارته بالوقود، ودفع الثمن لعامل محطة المحروقات، فطلب منه هذا ضعف المبلغ المعهود، ولما استفسر السائق عن سبب مضاعفة السعر، أبلغه أن الحكومة ضاعفت الأسعار ليلاً، فأصيب السائق بنوية هيسترية، وأخذ يصرخ في الشارع ويمزق ثيابه ويشكو كيف يمكن أن يعيل أسرته أمام هذا الغلاء، وقبل أن تنتهي نوبته الهيسترية كان عدد المنظاهرين الذين يتبعونه تجاوز الآلاف ثم عشرات الآلاف، ولم يكن يقودهم حزب أو فئة أو تنظيم، ودامت المظاهرات عشرة أيام حتى استغل العسكر الانتفاضة فاستولوا على السلطة وأعدموا الإمبراطور "هيلا سيلاسي".

الانتفاضة الفلسطينة الأولى
عام 1987 صدمت سيارة يقودها مستوطن إسرائيلي عددًا من مواطني غزة، فاشتعلت الانتفاضة الأولى في جميع مدن وقرى فلسطين، وأربكت سلطات الاحتلال، حتى أن "إسحق رابين" تمنى أن يستيقظ يومًا ويجد غزة قد غرقت في البحر، وبقيت الانتفاضة مشتعلة دون حزب أو تنظيم أو قيادة، إلى أن تدخلت القيادة الفلسطينية وتوصلت مع العدو الإسرائيلي إلى اتفاقية "أوسلو"، فخمدت الانتفاضة الأولى وطويت صفحتها. إلى أن جاءت انتفاضة الأقصى بعد دخول "شارون" الحرم الأقصى، ولكن وهجها خبأ مع تدخل الاحتلال الإسرائيلي والسلطة في قمع الانتفاضة.

الثورة ضد الظلم في رومانيا
وفي عام 1989، دعا الرئيس الروماني تشاوشيسكو (الجماهير) بواسطة حزبه وأجهزة أمنه، والمنظمات النقابية والشعبية التابعة للنظام، فجمع عشرات الألوف كما هي العادة، وبدأ الرئيس يلقي كلمة حماسية في الجموع، وما أن وصل إلى منتصف كلمته حتى صرخ أحد المتجمهرين بهتاف ضد الرئيس وسياساته، فانقلبت (الجماهير) المتلقية خلال دقائق وبدأت انتفاضة عنيفة دون حزب يقودها، أو تنظيم سياسي، لا سري ولا علني، وما أن جاء المساء حتى سقط النظام ثم أعدم الرئيس وزوجته، وبعدها قرر الشعب الروماني أن يتبنى نظامًا جديدًا، وأسس أحزابًا وتكتلاتًا سياسية جديدة، وقفز على السلطة بعض قادة الحزب الحاكم، ومغامرون وصيادو الفرص.

الثورة الشعبية في تشيكوسلوفاكيا
عام 1989 أيضًا خرج عشرات المواطنين في "براغ" (تشيكوسلوفاكيا) متظاهرين ضد النظام، فأطلق جندي النار عليهم وقتل أحدهم فالتهبت المدينة، وخلال ساعات بلغ عدد المتظاهرين عشرات الألوف، دون حزب أو تنظيم يقودهم، ثم استعاروا بعض المقاعد والطاولات من المحلات التجارية المجاورة، وبنوا (منصة للخطابة) وأخذوا يهاجمون النظام، وصدرت عن أحد الخطباء عبارة (نحن حزب المنصة) وما لبثوا أن أسقطوا النظام واستلم (حزب المنصة) الحكم، ثم تدبروا أمورهم فيما بعد، وشكلوا أحزابًا وأسسوا نظامًا سياسيًا جديدًا.

الثورة ضد حكم الشاه في إيران
عام 1979 في إيران، كان نظام "الشاهنشاه" يملك المال والسلاح (كان جيشه أقوى قوة في الشرق الأوسط بعد إسرائيل) كما كان يعتمد على "السافاك" (الجهاز الأمني سيء الصيت)، ثم انتفضت جماهير الشعوب الإيرانية عزلاء بدون سلاح، وما هي إلا أيام حتى رحل الشاه هاربًا، تاركًا بلاده لجماهير لا يقودها حزب ولا تنظيم، إلى أن سد "الخميني" ورجال الدين الفراغ، وتولوا السلطة.

ثورة الياسمين في تونس
في الشهر الحالي انتفض التونسيون نتيجة للبطالة والغلاء والفساد، بعد أن قام أحد الشباب بإشعال النيران فى نفسة أحتجاجاً على الاوضاع المعيشية التى يحياها،وحاول الرئيس التونسى المخلوع أن يمتص غضب الغاضبين والتضحية بوزير الداخلية، ولكن الثائرون لم يهدأ لهم بالاً إلا برحيل وانهيار النظام، وهروب زين العابدين.
هناك عشرات الأمثلة عن مثل هذه الانتفاضات في دول العالم المختلفة، التي استطاعت الجماهير الشعبية العزلاء من خلالها، أن تسقط الأنظمة، دون أن تكون لها أحزابها أو قياداتها أو برامجها.

 أسباب وأهداف ومفاهيم مشتركة
المؤشر الأول هو أن هذه الأنظمة التي جرى الانتفاض ضدها وسقطت تتقاسم عوامل مشتركة، على رأسها أنها لم تستطع أن تعالج قضايا الغلاء والفقر والجوع في مجتمعاتها، ولم تشغل نفسها باحتياجات الناس وهمومهم، كما أنها جميعها أنظمة قمعية صادرت الحريات واستسهلت الاعتقال، وغابت عنها الديموقراطية وألغت الأحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، كما تجاهلت المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص، ورفضت تداول السلطة، وقبل هذا وبعده استشرى الفساد في جسم هذه الأنظمة وإداراتها وسلطاتها ومسؤوليها، حتى كأن مهمتهم هي جمع المال وحماية النهابين من أقربائهم وأصدقائهم، وبالتالي نضجت الظروف الموضوعية للهبات الشعبية التي لم تكن تنتظر سوى شرارة للاشتعال، ولذلك كانت جميعها انتفاضات مفاجئة للأنظمة وللناس وللعالم الخارجي على حد سواء أما المؤشرالثاني فهو أن مثل هذه الأنظمة استبعدت أحزاب المعارضة، وعزلتها، وسجنت ناشطيها وقادتها وحرمتها من النشاط في وسطها الشعبي، وعندما قامت الانتفاضات لم تجد من يقودها، كما لم تجد الأنظمة القائمة من تتفاوض معه، لأن الانتفاضات بدون قيادات، وأحزاب المعارضة محاصرة أو ملاحقة، مما ترك فراغاً أدى إلى عمليات عنفية من جهة وقفز فئات أخرى على السلطة من جهة اخرى. أما المؤشر الثالث فهو الظاهرة الجديدة التي يتصف بها عصرنا وأعني ثورة الاتصال، فقد كان (الفيسبوك وإلإيميل والأنترنيت) وغيرها وسيلة فعالة لنقل المعلومة بين المنتفضين وتوجيههم والقيام بدور الأحزاب الغائبة، ولعل هذا المؤشر يفتح أعين بعض الأنظمة التي تقمع الحريات الصحفية والإعلامية، ويقنعها أن عملها هو عبث لا يفيد، لأن وهم الأنظمة بجدوى حجب المواقع الإلكترونية أو التضييق على حرية وسائل الإعلام هو مجرد وهم وعمل بدون فعالية، فمثلما يحجبون بسهولة يستطيع المتلقي إلغاء الحجب بسهولة أيضًا إن ما جرى في تونس، وفي البلدان الأخرى التي أشرت إليها، جدير بالدراسة وأخذ العبر، ليس فقط من قبل المنظرين السياسيين والأيديولوجيين، وإنما أيضًا وأساسًا من الأنظمة السياسية في عالمنا النامي.
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*بلد مبنى على الصخر
السبت ٢٢ يناير ٢٠١١ - ٠٢: ٣٢ م +01:00 CET


بقلم: القمص أفرايم الأورشليمي
مقومات قوية للثبات والأستقرار
عندما نريد أن نؤسس لبيت مبنى على الصخر، يثبت ضد تيارات الحياة المتغيرة والعواصف والرياح والزلازل يجب أن نبنى البيت على صخر وأرض قوية تحتمل البناء والمتغيرات.
ونحتاج لأهل الخبرة فى البناء وهندسة الزلازل وعمل الدعائم والقواعد الخرسانيه لثبات وبقاء بيتنا مستقر وراسخ.
وعندما تؤسس الدولة على العدل والمساواة والحرية والتعبير عن إرادة مختلف أبنائها والتخطيط السليم وحق المواطن فى أختيار سلطاته وبناء دولة موسسات تبنى على الشفافية والراقبة والمحاسبة القانونية ورفع الظلم. بعد أن عٌلم السيد المسيح له الجموع العظة على الجبل والتى تتضمن أهم مبادئ السلوك الإنسانى الراقى والفاضل قال للجموع "فكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر. فنزل المطر و جاءت الأمطار و هبت الرياح و وقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط لأنه كان مؤسسًا على الصخر.
و كل مَن يسمع أقوالي هذه و لا يعمل بها يشبه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل. فنزل المطر و جاءت الأمطار و هبت الرياح و صدمت ذلك البيت فسقط و كان سقوطه عظيمًا" متى 24:7-27.

ولكن قد تكون الحسابات الخاطئة أو فساد الضمير أو حتى سوء التخطيط والتقدير عوامل لإنهيار البيت وعدم ثباته أمام الأحداث والمحن والظروف.
إن الإصلاح المطلوب لابد أن يسبقه تحديد دقيق للمشكلات التى نواجهها وتحليل جيد واعِ لأسبابه واقتراحات محددة لحل ما نعانى منه استنادًا لدراسات علمية جادة.

إن أي مراقب للمجتمع المصري سيكتشف كم الفساد والرشوة المستشرى في مجالات عديدة وعلى مستويات مختلفة ولابد من تحديد لأنواع الفساد وأسبابه ووضع استراتيجية لمكافحته. نعم قد يوجد فساد فى أي نظام ديمقراطى لكن يتم كشفه من أعلى هرم السلطة إلى أسفله وفى إسرائيل كمثل مجاور ننتقده فى سياساته لكن يجب أن نتعلم منه أيضًا، تم خلع الرئيس من منصبة ومحاكمته فى حالة الرشوة لعزرا ويتسمان والحكم وإدانة موسى قصاب بالتحرش الجنسى كما تم محاكمة رؤساء وزرائها السابقين شارون ثم إيهود أولمرت بتهم الفساد والرشوة ونتنياهو فى فترة رئاسته السابقة بتهمة نقل هدايا قُدمت له بصفته رئيس وزراء إلى بيته الخاص وتم إرجاعها وتغريمه فليس أحد كبير على المسألة القانونية من الكبير للصغير .

إننا إذ نطبق ذلك على الدول وعوامل استقرارها ونجاحها فإننا عندما ننظر حولنا ونرى كيف صمدت الدول أما متغيرات كثيرة؟ وكيف سقطت الدول وأنهارت الممالك بفعل هزات مختلفة؟ لنفكر معًا ونقرأ أحدث التاريخ وحتى البعيد والقريب فانهيار الأمبراطورية البريطانية التى كانت لا تغيب عنها الشمس ثم إنهار الاتحاد السوفيتى وتفككه إلى دويلات كلها مدعاة للتعلم، كما أن انهيار أنظمة الحكم الدكتاتورى حتى فى العصر الحديث بسقوط نظام الشاه فى أيران وحكم "تشاوسيسكو" فى رومانيا وماركوس فى الفلبين وأخيرًا حكم زين العابدين بن على فى تونس ولا أحد يعلم أي نظام سيكون التالى؟
لكن قد تعجل أو تؤجل بعض النظم بمصيرها المحتوم بقدر ما تتعلم العبر والدروس من التاريخ. لعلنا نتعلم الدروس والعبر ولعل أنظمة الحكم والمسئولين فيها يتعلموا من أخطاء الماضى والحاضر للبناء لمستقبل أفضل.

إن الأمر لا يحتاج لمحللين سياسيين فقط، ولكن للعديد من المختصين في شتى فروع المعرفة المختلفة؛ لتحليل الظواهر من حولنا. فإن تفرع العلوم أخل بالوعي الشامل للإنسان بما حوله وبمجتمعه، ولهذا نرى حاجة أنظمة الحكم إلى العديد من المستشاريين الأمناء في مختلف المجالات للعمل معًا من أجل تقديم الدعم والمشورة والرأي والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة والمحاسبة.

مجالات الخلل والضعف
 في البراكين المدمرة نرى هياج الأرض من تحتنا وتقلباتها تبحث عن النقطة الأضعف من الأرض، والطبقات غير الصلبة، وتُحدث فيها الشروخ الأرضية التي تخرج منها حمم البركان الحارق والمدمِّر، ويكون تأثيره مدمرًا إن لم يكن هناك توقُّع وعلاج وأبعاد للسكان في تلك المناطق. هكذا ونحن نبحث عن الاستقرار وعدم الوصول إلى البراكين السياسية، علينا أن نبحث في مواطن الضعف في بلادنا ومعالجتها، حتى لا تستفحل الأخطاء أو تحدث الكوارث.

القائد والبرج العاجي
في العديد من الدول نرى الطبقة الحاكمة تعيش في برج عاجي منعزل عن الشعب وهمومه وآلامه ومشاكله، ويُحاط الحكام والقادة ببعض الانتهازيين والمستفيدين، ويعتمد المسئولون على التقارير السرية التي تُكتب لتناسب ميولهم وأهوائهم ومخططاتهم، وكلما استفحل الداء، انعدمت فرص الشفاء . وهكذا نرى القائد المُلهَم والمؤمن، ولا يفيق القائد الإ على كابوس أنه المكروه والمخدوع والهارب والمطارد والمطلوب للعدالة

الاستبداد السياسي والتداول الديمقراطي للسلطة
في أنظمة الحكم غير الديمقراطية، يسود القمع والظلم والفساد والرشوة، ونرى كل السلطات التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية والجيش والأمن والصحافة والاعلام تكون في خدمة النظام الحاكم والقائد الأوحد. إن التداول الديمقراطي والسلمي للسلطة في دولة المؤسسات والقانون والمواطنة، وقيام كل سلطة في الدولة بوظائفها، وقيام الأحزاب بدورها الرائد في تبني قضايا المواطن والوطن لخلق حراك سياسي ومجتمعي وتداول ديمقراطي آمن للسلطة التنفيذية والتشريعية، يضمن سلامة الوطن والمواطن في ظل نظام يعمل على تنفيذ الأهداف السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي من أجلها تم انتخابه. أما أن تسود سلطة الحزب الواحد القائم على سلطات دكتاتورية وفساد إداري وبيروقراطي، ومصلحة النظام تكون هي العليا فوق مصلحة الوطن والمواطن؛ فإنها لابد أن تؤدي إلى أخطار وزلازل، وعلى الأقل تقود إلى انتشار الظلم والفساد والتخلف في شتى مجالات الحياة.

الفقر والبطالة والحرمان
إن الظروف الاقتصادية الضاغطة، من بطالة وفقر وحرمان وإهمال لفئات واسعة من الشعب، ومطالبهم العادلة والمشروعة، وعدم تمثيل النظام لهم، والفساد الإداري والمالي والمحاسبي، تدفع رجل الشارع العادي قبل المثقف والواعي إلى عدم الرضا الذى يصل في مرحلة فقدان الأمل ثم الثورة الشاملة ضد فساد النظام ورموزه، وهذا ما رأيناه في سقوط النظام التونسي.

الحرية وحق الحياة كقيمة عليا
إن الإنسان في سعيه في الحياة، يظل يبحث عن حقه في الطعام والشراب الصحىيوالسكن المعقول والأمن والأمان، وتأمين مستقبل أفضل له ولأولاده، وحقه في الحياة الحرة الكريمة، ومن ثم التقدم والمساهمة في التقدم والرخاء لمجتمعه وموطنه. ولكن عندما يجد أن بلاده قد ضاقت به وضاق بها، وحتى فرص الرحيل منها بحثًا عن وطن أفضل قد انعدمت، وإذ يصدم المواطن بالعراقيل والبيروقراطية والفساد، فقد يصبر، ولكن عندما يتحول كل ذلك إلى تذمُّر جماعي وعدم رضا لغالبية الشعب، فإنه لابد أن يأتي اليوم الذي تتأجج فيه المشاعر، ولو بفعلة الفاعل، ليتحول إلى ثورة شعبية ضد الفساد والمفسدين.

الإعلام والرأي العام ودوره الفاعل
نحن نعيش في عصر الإعلام والكمبيوتر والسموات المفتوحة، وقد أصبح من المستحيل حجب الحقائق عن عيون وعقول الناس.. في عصر التعليم والثقافة والفكر المستنير وانتشار القنوات الفضائية والشبكة العنكبوتية، كما تُسمى في "تونس" والتواصل الاجتماعي على النت.. كل ذلك جعل المواطنين- لاسيما الشباب- والذين يشكلون القوى الضاربة في المجتمع، غير راضين على أوضاعهم المعيشية الصعبة في ظل البطالة وانعدام فرص الحل في مستقبل أفضل، مما يدفعهم للثورة على سوء الأحوال المعيشية والحياتية التي يحيونها، وعلى النظم السياسية البحث الجاد والعملي في حل مشاكل الشباب، وخلق فرص العمل والمعيشة الكريمة، والتمثيل السياسي والفكري والروحي المناسب لهم في مختلف المجالات.

الفئات المهمَّشة والمظلومة
يظن البعض أن النظام الديمقراطي هو حكم الأغلبية دون النظر إلى حاجات الأقليات في المجتمع، ويتشدق البعض بأنهم يمثلون حكم الأغلبية وهم لا يمثلون إلا أنفسهم وشلة المستغلين والبيروقراطية التي تزوِّر الحقائق، وتعمل لمصلحة قلة منتفعة لا تفيق إلا على ثورة الجياع! إن التمثيل الصادق لمختلف أطياف وفئات الشارع السياسي والديني والعرقي والنقابي، يجعل العدل يعم والاستقرار يستمر وعجلة التقدم تسير .

وفي بلاد العالم الثالث التي تتستر على الفساد والمفسدين، ويخشى الشعب من مواجهة بطش النظام، كما يخشون فساد المؤسسات- كل ذلك يهدِّد الشرعية و مقومات المجتمع كله؛ فالرشوة والمحسوبية إذا تفشَّت، فإن أسس العدالة تزول والاستبداد يتوحش. إن عدم المساواة، والاعتداء على حقوق الآخرين واستبداد النظم البوليسية القمعية، هو المعجِّل بالقضاء، وحكم حتمي بالمصير البائس على تلك الدول وهبوب رياح التغيير .

دعوة للبناء الراسخ والتقدم
من منطلق الحرص على مستقبل بلادنا، فإننا ندعو للعمل الجاد والصادق والأمين، وعلى مختلف المستويات، لاسيما لرجال الفكر والسياسة والاقتصاد والدين والمجتمع والقانون والمعرفة، من أجل البحث والتعاون والتخطيط لبناء مسقبل أفضل لبلادنا. وهذا يحتاج إلى عمل جاد لعلاج مواطن الخلل وأوجه القصور، والاهتمام بالفقراء، وربط الأجور بالأسعار، والبحث في أفق الحل الأمثل للمشكلات القائمة دون زيف أو تغطية لعوراتنا، وتركها كنار تحت الرماد يمكن أن تشتعل متى توافرت الظروف. على نظام الحكم أن يقود موجة التغيير الديمقراطي، وبناء مؤسسات ديمقراطية حقيقية، وأن يكون لدى المسئولين الحس الوطني والشعبي والوعي بحاجات ومتطلبات المرحلة الحالية، وحاجات المواطنين وتطلعات الشباب، وقيام السلطة التشريعية- المنتخبة بديمقراطية- بوظائفها في سن القوانين ومراقبة عمل السلطة التنفيذية، والتمثيل الحقيقي للأحزاب ومختلف فئات الشعب فيها، كضمانات حقيقية للتقدم والاستقرار .

الإصلاح السياسي يجب أن يسمح بحرية الأحزاب والأفراد والجمعيات والمؤسسات وغيرها؛ لكي تمارس صلاحياتها في البناء والنقد واقتراح الحلول، ليستفيد المجتمع كله من التنوع، وإتاحة الفرصة لكل الاتجاهات الفكرية والسياسية والدينية والعرقية؛ لأن الوطن ملك لجميع المواطنين. كما أن مكافحة الفساد ليس مسئولية فرد مهما علت نزاهته، بل هي مسئولية نظام ومؤسسات وهيئات وحقوق إنسان، لمراقبة وتنفيذ القانون ومكافأة المتميزين ومعاقبة المسئيين بما يتناسب مع جرائمهم.

إن الإصلاح السياسي والاجتماعي والديمقراطي يجب أن يأتي من الداخل، وذلك لمعالجة المخاطر الخارجية- سواء السياسية أو الأمنية أو الاقتصادية- المحدقة ببلادنا، ولعلاج مخاطر الفساد والإرهاب والفقر والمرض والجهل. فلا يجب أن ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال، ونقول "نحن في أحسن الأحوال"؛ فالبيت المصري يتعرَّض لمخاطر جمة ورياح آتية من الشمال، حيث نرى سقوط كل النظم الشمولية في الدول الشرقية، ومراقبة الغرب لكل ما يحدث في بلادنا، ولا يمكن لنا الصراخ مطالبين بعدم تدخل أحد في شئوننا في عصر السماوات المفتوحة وسرعة نقل الخبر، وفي ظل تلقينا للمساعدات الخارجية، بل ونحن ننتقد ونطالب بإصلاح أحوال الآخرين، وفي ظل حقوق الإنسان التي تقرها المواثيق الدولية والتزام الدول بها وتوقيعها عليها. إن الخطر مُحدِق بنا من الجنوب بما فيه من صراعات في أفريقيا وتقسيم "السودان" ومحاصرة شريان حياتنا "مجرى النيل"، ومن الشرق وما تمثله "إسرائيل" من مصدر رعب نووي وصراع على الأرض في ظل عدم وجود أفق سلام شامل، بل بوادر حرب إيرانية إسرائيلة، ومن الغرب ورياح التغيير القادمة من "تونس" بثورة الجياع والمهمَّشين على الظلم والفساد.. كل ذلك ألا يكون دافعًا لنا في "مصر" مسئولين ومواطنين وأصحاب فكر وضمير وتطلع لمستقبل أفضل؛ لكي نعمل بالسعي الدائم والواعي والمستنير لمعالجة مواطن الضعف والخلل، وعمل أجندات عاجلة للإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي والقانوني الواجب للعبور إلى شاطئ الأمان؟!


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

منقــــولــــــــــــــــــــ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2013)

*انا اعلم ان الموضوع قديم بقاله سنتين من 2011 و لكني ادعوكم لقراءه الاحداث مرة اخري فما اشبه اليوم بالبارحة مع الفارق انه نظام اعتي تلك المره نظرا لاحتماءه بالميليشيات مثل حازمون و تنظيم الاخوان *

*و الداخليه لسه برضه بلطجيه*

*و لكنها منهاره تلك المره و الوزير الحالي ليس بقوه حبيب العادلي ابدا*

*افرزت الثوره تلك المره العنف المسلح و هو رد فعل متوقع علي بلطجه الاخوان*

*و بالامس من كان حول مبارك عاقلون مثل عمر سليمان و حسام بدراوي فنصحوه بالتنحي و انصت لهم اما تلك المره الذين حول مرسي اعنت و اشد* *و هيودوه في داهيه لان الله اكرمهم بنعمه الغباء *

*غير مبارك حكومته لكي يرضي الناس اما مرسي فمزيد من الاستفزاز و احتقار الشعب و التعالي عليه *

*نظام مبارك سقط في 18 يوم *

*اما مرسي متي سيسقط الله اعلم قد ياخذ 20 يوم او سنة او عشره او حرب اهليه*

*ارجعوا للموضوع الان و اعيدوا قراءته*

*فقط قراءه بدون ردود لانه موضوع قديم جدا*

*المظاهرات الان عددها اكبر و ان كانت في مواقع اقل...*

*خرج الناس ليسقطوا كهل عجوز سكران بخمر السلطه فتسلط عليهم الحكم الثيوقراطي مثل ولايه المرشد في ايران و لكن هيهات*

*مش بالسهوله دي ...لسه بدري*

*يسقط يسقط حكم الارنب(المرشد)*

*اقروا و سيبوا الموضوع كدا زي ما هوا باحداث 2011 *

*و السلام ختام*​


----------

